# Swedes Blog of starting and abruptly ending random projects.



## SwedeMarine

OK. So heres the beginning of what will hopefully become a much larger force of Marines. My collection to date includes a Captain, Chaplain, Tech marine (Converted from bits and pieces but will be redone),2 command Squads (which also double as veteran squads), 3x10 man tactical squad with variable load outs, 1 Devastator Squad, 2x5 man scout squads (one with all sniper rifles the other with heavy bolter and shotgun), 1x5 man assault squad, 1 Dreadnought, 1 rhino transport, 1 predator(Annihilator pattern), 2 land speeders, and 2x5 man terminator squads (one with cyclone missile other with assault cannon). I have another tactical squad i am working on (Pics of them will come later) as well as a Venerable Dread(which i am featuring to start off with) and a drop pod. I'm also in the early stages of putting together a slaaneshi army for WHFB so stay tuned for updates there. But to begin with the work done tonight. 



So i have always loved dreadnought and While having one in the army already (its the AOBR vanilla version)i wanted to add a little more history to the chapter (which im still working fluff out for)I started with just a simple undercoat of black followed by drybrushing with leadbelcher on the entire model. I wanted to make this dread stand out so i went back and painted the reactor panels, CCweapon, and some of the armor plates black. Using a Small detail brush i added random lines with skavenblight dinge. On top of which i went over with an even smaller fine detail brush using fortress grey (old citadel) and this was the result



















this is actually the first time i have tried to get this effect and overall i thought i came out very nicely, but then my better half (Who is not involved in anything close to this hobby) suggested maybe making it glossy. So I did and this was the result. 























That is it for the moment. I am still putting the drop pod together and i will get some pics pf that up once i have had a chance to put it most of the way together and finish it off with GS. Looking forward to adding many more posts with these guys. and maybe a tutorial or two. enjoy


----------



## SwedeMarine

Spent the last few hours working on that venerable some more. Heading on vacation come this friday so I want to have it and my Drop Pod ready to go by the time i get back to do some gaming right away. 

Heres what i managed to get done today.










Base is basically done. just need to add some weathering to the feet and some moss in the rock cracks and crevices. Also managed to get the trim painted (definetly not finished) so that i now have a better idea of how i want to approach the final details. Even took it so far as to do up the purity seals, parchment scraps, and skulls. 



















Still think i will have the chance to finish it all. just need to get cracking on it. Anybody with ideas/Comments? I would love to hear them. Happy Modelling fellow Heretics


----------



## SwedeMarine

So this evening ill be putting the dreadnought aside for a while and working on my drop pod. I need some ideas for magnetizing it however. Ive never magnetized anything before so this would be a first for me. In 2 days ill be gone for almost 3 weeks on vacation (well deserved) i plan on playing a game as soon as i get back and i would like to field the drop pod if i have it finished.


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Cool Dread!
You can check out the tutorial section for magnetizing stuff!
Enjoy the vacation, looking forward to seeing the updates when you get back!


----------



## Hellados

Like the Dread, I have seen people use skull white (can't remember the new name) to make those lightning ripples pop even more if you're interested. I would also like to say that I've never managed to pull it off


----------



## SwedeMarine

Alright, Back from Vacation and i managed to finish the Dread as well as Put together the drop pod. I'm still unsure if i am going to magnetize it as i don't have the luxury of having the time to do so. that being said im painting it in a three stage approach and because it is Venerable dreads transport i will be painting it to match the Dreadnought. I also picked up a Ne predator that i will try my hand with as I get my airbrush kit today (hopefully). Pictures of the finished dread and the Drop pod WIP will be put up once i get home today. Just wanted to give a little update to everyone. I have also Decided on a name for the Army. Essentially since my playing style is defensive (very much like the imperial fists) the chapter will be an successor chapter. Namely the Obsidian Fists (I just need to paint all their hands black now) I'm working on the Fluff as i go along.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Heres the pics as promised. As always comments and suggestions are welcome  Enjoy and please leave some feedback 





















Additionally I have been working on the Drop pod. just have it primed and applying the base coating right now. Going to be mainly silver and black. as i said earlier im going it in three sections which means ill be able to put more detail into it.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Also wanted to show my work on Sgt Telion. There will also be more snipers along soon.


----------



## AledM

Wish I could paint as well as you do man. The Dread is lookin sick.


----------



## SwedeMarine

No worries mate its just alot of practice. Personally I think I'm an average painter to say the least. this is the first model I'm doing that will be done using greenstuff as well so its a real trial and error thing for me. Hes my entry into the painting competition this month.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Alright An actual update this time.  so I've got Sgt Telion almost complete and working on his squad of scouts. I will be finished with Telion tonight and ill put a pic up here but this is what hes loked like so far.









Because hes an ultramarine Sgt i had to stick with their armour (No Astartes would ever wear another chapters colors) but in order to tie him in with my existing squads I also did the cloth with a much more off color white/ Light brown than the usual cool white presented by ultramarine scouts. This is what my scouts typically look like.









Also picked up a Stormtalon this weekend as well as an Imperial Sector (Which my devastators and snipers will love). I'm still not happy with my drop pod and I'm having real issues painting the warning stripes. If anybody has any ideas, Please I'd love to hear them. And I've also got a predator lying around that i will attempt with the airbrush. I can tell you that i plan on doing some GS murals on the predator for that extra bit of detail just haven't figured out what it will be yet but stay tuned.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Have u tried masking them up with tape, though it could be quite fidley but would give crisp lines. Your dred looks good but I think the lightning could do with some blue to give it more contrast with the black and silver.
Keep on keeping on dude


----------



## SwedeMarine

I have tried the tape but im not happy with how they come out. maybe marking out intervals and freehanding them? anybody have experience with this?


----------



## SwedeMarine

OK So Pics As promised again. Sorry about the quality they were kind of a rush job to get taken. 








 

I do like the way the center console is coming out almost done with that. And below is a little treat. This is my Sgt Telion. Im actually not entirely happy with him for one reason or another. I May choose to redo him as i have plenty of time left in the challenge. the other scouts are all coming along nicely.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Is that normal clear plastic tape? Try masking tape or I think its called frog tape, then cut tthe tape to make a stencil, peel away the blanks then just paint over, wait a min then remove the tape. Walla clean lines
Although some practice may be required.
Keep on keeping on marine


----------



## SwedeMarine

That's just crazy enough to work!!


----------



## SwedeMarine

So. Because of the nature of my painting situation i have not had a chance to do much of either painting or updating on here but here goes. 

So I have picked up a copy of Apocalypse (two actually, one is the collectors edition and will not be opened unless there are extreme circumstances) And preparing for an upcoming Apoc game. I've picked up several things for this including and Aquila strongpoint and will be picking up a few more firestorm redoubts as well. I also picked up this bad boy


And I plan on using him to his full potential. (Id also like to get some storm ravens and two more storm talons). I ran into a fundamental problem when working on this as i have no way to paint it if i put it inside the finished model. So instead i painted it some of the stages are below. 







If youre wondering why there are scratches and chips along the sides its for the glue. Plastic glue does not work well on painted surfaces.
Still trying to work on that drop pod and ive finally stripped and started over on the ramps. I also have to paint Scenery for this upcoming Apoc game so i will spend a busy few weeks trying to get everything done in time.


----------



## DaisyDuke

The screen's look sweet but highlighting his chair was slightly unnecessary
Good stuff dude


----------



## SwedeMarine

DaisyDuke said:


> The screen's look sweet but highlighting his chair was slightly unnecessary
> Good stuff dude


I know but i felt like i had to. hes not going to have a full cockpit on there so it might show in the right light.


----------



## Tawa

Looking good so far, Swede! :so_happy:


----------



## wombat_tree

The cockpit is looking really great! My main problem with your army so far, however, is that while your metal colours tend to be quite subdued, the colours you've used for the scout and Sgt. Telion are generally quite bright, I just worry that when placed together as an army they might lack a sense of uniformity, which is particularly problematic as Space Marine armies tend to look very coherent in terms of colour choice. Otherwise thought they're looking pretty good, nice work.


----------



## SwedeMarine

wombat_tree said:


> The cockpit is looking really great! My main problem with your army so far, however, is that while your metal colours tend to be quite subdued, the colours you've used for the scout and Sgt. Telion are generally quite bright, I just worry that when placed together as an army they might lack a sense of uniformity, which is particularly problematic as Space Marine armies tend to look very coherent in terms of colour choice. Otherwise thought they're looking pretty good, nice work.


I understand the concern and i tend to agree however, Since they are scouts I had to find a way to give them clothing without taking away from the army. this means that all pieces of metal armor on all my marines (Scouts-tactical-assault) are all metallic. Unless i gave them silver or even white cloth it would clash. but since they are scouts they are not full battle brothers yet, and as such their distinct uniform (Cloth) marked them out as different from the full battle brothers. Maybe i went a bit far on the cammo cloaks. As for Sgt Telion, He is an Ultramarines Scout Sergeant. He will wear his blue Armour no matter what.as he is a Proud Son of Guilliman. His cloth parts however would be more acceptable to change out and thus tie into the rest of the army.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Finally a bit of an update. On two fronts actually. First ive been working on the scouts and stormtalon. painting on the scouts and building on the storm talon.



Also have been able to get the stormtalon weapons magnetized. My first real success in attempting to magnetize any of my minis




And finally been working on putting together some terrain for some local games as well as a fortificaton. 



I have to say that this model is Huge. I never really appreciated the scale of model that this actually is..






This bit right here is rather cleverly done by GW (for once) The Marco cannon actually first on top of the Vortex missle launcher which allows you to use either configuration without taking extra steps such as magnetizing. 




There is alot of work still left to be done on this and the other terrain pieces. Luckily i have lots of milliput which is going to be filling alot of gaps and will possibly also used to sculpt some detail. We will see what ends up happening since i dont have much time to get terrain done. One thing worth noting on the Aquila is that its actually a very poorly put together model. I know most models have gap issues and small blemishes but with a building this massive I would hope the pieces fit together a little bit better. Not the case. Either way this is allowing me some additional creative freedom and i will utilize it to the best of my ability. I have a long painting session coming up tonight so i will post up whatever i manage to get tone tonight.


----------



## SwedeMarine

SO finally after a few weeks without an update i have one. 
The scenery below is going to be used in an Upcoming Apoc game the 10th of Aug. (I might be doing a battle report but im not 100% on that yet.) its been 3 weeks of putting things together for about 30 minutes per night which is why its taken so long. But now im just adding final details to some areas then going to hit t with the primer and get them painted up.


Also managed to finish up this month painting challenge entry (Sgt Telion and Scout Squad). They took me much longer than i would have liked. 



Finally as far as Pictures go I have this guy. Librarian Alasain D'var. Escalation League Warlord and so far so good. I will hiopefully have him painted by this friday for the next league match.


Various other projects include two predators and a whirlwind. on predator is magnetized and base coated the other is still not even out of the box.


----------



## SwedeMarine

So here we go time for a few new updates on how the Ebon fists have been progressing. First up: Librarian!




Hes been really fun to work on but he is getting close to being finished. I need to figure out a decent basing scheme for him but otherwise everything is only touch ups at this point and some fine detail work. Onto my terminators

These guys have been a WIP for the last few weeks as i got them for my escalation league (that im now standing 3:1 in) and ive always enjoyed painting terminators. Heres the full squad so far:






And finally for the Vehcle work for the week my Landraider WIP is still progressing. Ive started doing some GS on the sides which i am hoping to replicate on the other side basically i plan on them being flames (for a possible conversion into a Chaos Landraider or even Legion of Damned in the future. Mind you my GS abilities sucks so any comments or suggestions are welcomed.)




Finally a little surprise for a few of you. I have recently picked up a Chaos space marines codex and im slowly but surely getting around to building an army around this. The army will be based around Lucius the eternal (or other character using his rules basically) and here what i Have so far. 




That is it for now. Hope i can update all of you more soon.


----------



## Tawa

This is some damn fine work right here, Swede! :so_happy:




SwedeMarine said:


> So here we go time for a few new updates on how the Ebon fists have been progressing. First up: Librarian!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes been really fun to work on but he is getting close to being finished. I need to figure out a decent basing scheme for him but otherwise everything is only touch ups at this point and some fine detail work.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Nice looking paint job...I really hate the look of the Libby in Terminator armor though.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Yeah, the libby is excellent. +rep.

On the rest, I think you have the lightning on the TS and elsewhere a bit too thick. A dark wash over it and then as fine a white line as you can make might fix it.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Thanks guys. It's not supposed to be lightning but I like the idea. How do you think drake hog nightshade would work?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

SwedeMarine said:


> How do you think drake hog nightshade would work?


It's the only blue shade they have, so it should do the job.


----------



## Asamodai

Nice work on the Librarian. I'll start keeping a closer eye on this.


----------



## SwedeMarine

So this week has started of on an interesting note. I purchased a Storm Raven last weekend and i am waiting for some turret parts to arrive before assembling the whole thing. My marines overall havent gotten much love lately (paint wise) as i am still working on getting them together as a force. However. i finished the GS part on the land raider (no pics) and im waiting for that to cure before i go a head and hit the model with an undercoat and start painting it. Also been working on my stormtalon base as a test for the raven and i think its come out decent looking just need to get some paint on it at some point in the very near future. 


If you're wondering whats going on there is a base built up by cork and then sculpted with some milliput. The green is coarse and medium turf what has been soaked in a mixture of PVA glue and water and will dry solid so that the surface can be painted. Ill have the finished picks up as soon as i can (likely next weekend) 

Unfortunately My librarian also had a bit of a mishap and managed to lose the top of his staff. so i repinned and gsed the gap and it looks fine just need to paint it. 

Finally I've started working some more on my up and coming CSM chapter beginning with the sorcerer Lord. Unfortunately i realized to late (because I'm an idiot and didn't bother to use reference materials) that i did in fact not put a slanesshi sybol on the back of the robe but instead something completely different. I will be fixing it as soon as i have the chance. Still needs alot of work but for a first time go at something this ambitious im pretty pleased with how things are turning out. 




Please post up any comments or suggestions you may have. I really welcome them.


----------



## SwedeMarine

So. after a long hiatus (lurking in the dark underhive of Heresy) I'm finally able to bring something new to the table. First up is the fact that after long and very careful consideration I'm scrapping my entire idea for having a Homebrew Space marine chapter. My reasons? well the first is definitely that I simply do not have the time, between work, school, the girlfriend, (all of which are reasons for my prolonged absence from here as well) to sit around and write any fluff, and whats a space marine chapter without fluff? Secondly I want to challenge myself more and more as a painter and I've accepted that dry-brushing black primed models with boltgun metal is really just the easy way out. It works fine if you are looking to get models to a nice table top standard and is an ideal way for a beginning hobbyist to go but I feel that Personally I need to take it up a few notches. However this does not mean that I will be re-priming and stripping all of my currently painted squads and vehicles. Instead I will be adding even more marines to flesh out what I already have (as I'm coming to the realization that you can never have to many tactical squads.) 

So without further ado here's my new and improved Space marine. Now i will be working on a detachment of Ravenguard, in addition the primary detachment of The Imperial fists, which will incorporate shrike and a unit of vanguard veterans as well scouts. 





Mind you this is only the test model as there are some techniques that i am using that i want to have fully fleshed out before i begin to use them on the entire model. I do want to give a piece of advise to anybody that complains that yellow is a hard color to paint. I agree completely. That is until i decided to try a white basecoat. With a white basecoat all that was needed was to take GW's new Cassandra Yellow shade and apply it (fairly liberally) to the model. and the results speak for themselves. It gives the model natural shading and does not require 3 or 4 coats to get good coverage. I found that one coat along with a touchup in areas was all that was needed. Once done then Flash Gitz yellow can be applied in only 1 layer possibly 2(depending on how much you thin the paint) The results i think speak for themselves.



And im also trying something new. Battle damage, again this is a WIP so excuse the blotchiness. 



Id also like to add that decals on marine shoulderpads are a pain. I trying to get them placed properly but the cooperation is just not there. Anybody have suggestions or ideas? Also I am debating buying th crimson fists shoulderpads from GW and using them instead. Again like always thoughts and comments are more than welcome.


----------



## Gothic

The straps for the assault back pack I would paint silver cos it seems to blend in with the model but that's my personal preference.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

The straps could be black or silver and match well with everything else. Great work Swede! Nice to see you p-log getting some love haha


----------



## SwedeMarine

Great advise. I think silver might be the way to go. im putting in a solid 6 hours of painting tonight once i'm off work.


----------



## SwedeMarine

After taking advise and making some other minor adjustments this is the finished test model. Let me know what you guys think. I think i may have gone a little overboard on the battle damage but that's just me.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

On the whole a well painted model, but while I know it's a test model there are few things that need to be fixed. The red skulls on helmet, hand and back pack need to be tidied up, the shoulder trim and aquila need a wash to give them more depth, and the inside of the right shoulder pad is still white.


----------



## Tawa

Looking good there, Swede


----------



## Jacobite

That's a nice deep yellow you are getting there swede however I agree with Khorne the lack of depth on the red holds the mini back a bit.


----------



## Dorns Legacy

Saying you have gone ott with the battle damage is wrong dude. It looks good to me, i mean come on when your fighting for several months on end as an Astartes you expect to get ALOT of damage, he looks like hes just getting started if you ask me 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Thanks for the feedback guys. I am working on test model #2 as i happen to have an entire assault squad sitting around primed (i made the mistake of doing it when it was very warm and very humid) so instead of tossing them in simple-green I'm just going to use them to get this right. I'm also working on the first tactical squad which is still in the process of having all the mold lines and imperfections removed. I especially appreciate the criticisms of the red and i tend to agree. Hopefully ill have better results on this next one. and when i finish the test models ill have a unit to field (might not look all that coherent but that can be summed of from being slapped together from different squads for a special mission or something). Also been secretly working on a chaplain with Jump Pack to lead them (and eventually a much nicer painted unit. Ill have pics of him Wednesday.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Delayed pics i know but heres some of the chaplain WIP




The chaplain has already been finished and im working on getting a pic or two of him posted up. This week i will (hopefully) start assembly and base-coating my first tactical marine squad. I will only be doing 2 models at once in order to get them to a higher standard than normal, but i will also be working on vehicles to avoid the fatigue of starting at a single mini for hours.


----------



## Varakir

This is a very mixed bag of stuff for a project log - can't say that's a bad thing though!

You obviously have some skills in the painting and modeling department, so can't wait to see w afull finished squad :victory:


----------



## Lemmy1916

Hej Swede. Nice log you've got here!

First of all, i love the drednought, he really looks like a walking steel cathedral. Particularly appreciate the weathering work on the assault cannon barrels and the exhausts. May i ask how do you do it? I want to try it on my army.

The terminators are awesome, they look like...well...terminators (from the movie). I don't know if that is intentional but the impression is great.

Nice and interesting things going on about the vehicles, can't wait to see more.

The librarian presents a stunning level of detail, i like it! Same as for the chaplain, great work painting black (i feel your pain here ahah)

As for the assault marine, the yellow is great, not an easy color to pull out. Congrats. As for the battle damage, have you considered using directly a darker metallic mix (let's say about 50/50 black/boltgun metal) instead of a clearer (silverish) color over a black base? Don't get me wrong, the scratches and impacts on his armor look great, and are perhaps more realistic that any other method, as they suggest an oxydation rim around the core of the scratch. The only thing that bothers me is that the edges are a bit round and smooth for scratches / abrasions. Using a single mix instead of two layers could allow you to get smaller and sharper lines and edges...Anyways the two methods are good in my opinion and if you like it the way he is, keep on

The lady with the tyranid arm, whatever she is, looks promising. Can't wait to see here painted. 

Keep on the good work and keep us posted!


----------



## Tawa

Loving that Chaplain :so_happy:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Thanks for the positive comments guys. I have really been wondering if i made the right move when i decided to go with the imperial fists but everyone seems to be coming back with very positive feedback so far so will be keeping on. Im hoping to have the first two models done in the tactical squad this weekend but we will see how it goes. Im currently in the process of painting all the heads at once then putting them on the models (trying a bit of a new approach here. Pics will be up this weekend before i take the grill to go and get the bejjesus scared out of us at Halloween Horror nights this weekend 

@Lemmy The weathering is really simple and ive been using the same method for most of my minis so far. Basically i use tin bitz (or Warplock Bronze and give the model a very light dry brush with that and the i go over again a little heavier with the same color. Last i just use chaos black and lightly drybrush that over once or twice depending on how burnt i want the effect to be. By no means a perfect method but ive found it quick and painless. 

I will try the damage method youre suggesting as well and post the results. 

And the lady with the tyranid arm is eventually going to be my slaaneshi sorcerer Lord ( the whole army will be female themed)

@ Varakir Really appreciative for the comments bud. I still have far to go to get on par with some of you guys however. Working on changing that however. I Have the classic modelers syndrome of buying more than i can ever manage to fully paint and model so ive had to exercise extreme self control not to do anything else and just focus on one thing at a time. 

@Tawa Wait till i get a pic of him finished


----------



## Tawa

SwedeMarine said:


> @Tawa Wait till i get a pic of him finished


I shall look forward to it


----------



## Lethiathan

Swede, Just looked through the Plog, looking great dude, but on the IF weathering I'd recommend adding some smaller pieces of weathering alongside the big stuff, maybe using a sponge and lightly sponging some black (or whatever colour!) onto them to make it look like light paint scratches. 

Just a bit of advise, may add a little interest alongside the bigger ones which look like bolter wounds. Branches hurt SM armour too. 

Leth


----------



## SwedeMarine

Lethiathan said:


> Swede, Just looked through the Plog, looking great dude, but on the IF weathering I'd recommend adding some smaller pieces of weathering alongside the big stuff, maybe using a sponge and lightly sponging some black (or whatever colour!) onto them to make it look like light paint scratches.
> 
> Just a bit of advise, may add a little interest alongside the bigger ones which look like bolter wounds. Branches hurt SM armour too.
> 
> Leth


Great suggestion! im going to give this a go as well.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Alright so i have more pics as promised to Tawa here is the Chaplain fully Finished




And yes the armor is supposed to be slightly glossy. I am still trying to find a good Matte Varnish which can be put through an airbrush but ive had little luck so any recomendations are welcome. Also did a little work on these guys tonight



I love the Legion and their rules. and since i play alot of Orks they are the perfect answer. 

Finally my foray into the Imperial fists progresses. This is what i have so far. 



Im working on mass painting the heads (the assembly in the back there and just working on two or three models at once in order to get a high level of detail. Anyways i need to be running as i need to get back to work tonight unfortunaetly.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

That chappy turned out great. I love that model. It does look like you didn't pay as much attention to the gold eagles on his jet pack as you did to his crozius and shoulder pad though.

EDIT: Post no. 4999. What to do for 5000?


----------



## SwedeMarine

Thats because they are not gold eagles. they are meant to be Bone. the wash bled on on of the wings. I didnt even notice as i was in a rush i need to give it a quick touch up.


----------



## Kobrakai

Really enjoying what I see here! The flames are looking great, and the chaplain is really nice too, a nice clean yellow which is tough!

Keep it up, I look forward to much much more!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Got more done today that i was expecting and unfortunaetly i havent made a dent in the army yet  However this is the Tac squad and so far its been coming along nicely. However many of you felt like my reds needed more depth and so Viola!

Im hoping this works much better than what I had previous. Essentially its wazdakka red. given 2-3 coats of seraphim sepia. Highlighted with wild rider red, followed by another highlight of 1:1 Wildrider/ Skullwhite. and finally finished with a glaze of bloodletter to tie everything together. Please leave feedback on this one. And thanks for the never ending encouragement.


----------



## Tawa

Love the Chaplain Swede, looks grand now he's finished! :so_happy:

Very impressed with the smoothness of the yellow on that armour as well 

Have a +1 Cookie


----------



## Khorne's Fist

SwedeMarine said:


> Thats because they are not gold eagles.


That explains a lot so.



SwedeMarine said:


> However many of you felt like my reds needed more depth and so Viola!


Huge impovement. The yellow and red go together very nicely. There is some great depth to this model now. Your yellow is one of the smoothest I've seen.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Khorne's Fist said:


> Huge impovement. The yellow and red go together very nicely. There is some great depth to this model now. Your yellow is one of the smoothest I've seen.


Thanks man . Yeah the only real issue i have is replicating that same scheme on smaller skulls and details. I see a few areas where i need to touch up the yellow but that not a big deal. Im hoping to have the first two finished in the next week. 

The biggest issue im going to have is when its time to do the vehicles. I think replicating that same scheme might be a little more difficult.


----------



## SwedeMarine

So i got a good solid 3 hours of modeling in today. Enough for me to finish the sergeant. and personally i think he came out great but. I need some advise. I have the backpack weathered where the exhaust and intakes are but i believe i mya have gone a little overboard. Would a smaller area look better or does the way it sits now work? this will be the basis for all the rest of the models in the army so all comments are welcome. And excuse the photos please. i take them on my phone and they didnt come out as good as they normally do. 







I will get a few more hours in tomorrow and will hiopefully have the entire squad basecoated and working on them assembly line style. Im taking alot of time with these as i want to try and make sure all the mold lines are removed and to generally make them nice and neat.


----------



## Jacobite

Weathering is about perfect mate, not too much (like mine a lot of the time) but just enough to get the point across. One thing I would say is to paint the base rims black. I personally feel it just adds that finishing touch. Might just be me though. I so very envious of that yellow!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Jacobite said:


> I so very envious of that yellow!


guess i should put up a step by step in the tutorials section. Alot of people have been telling me that.


----------



## Lethiathan

Yeah, The weathering looks great, I generally either go Very Clean or They've been crawling through mud and brambles for 16 years, but yours looks like a nice healthy medium.


----------



## SwedeMarine

OK so a quick update: got my second tactical finished and painted up.





Apologies for the shoddy pics. Im starting to become more comfortable with the process so im starting to do bigger batches. As it is i still have all of this left to go beofre i buy any new models.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Looking good. Nice yellows and I like the battle damage.


----------



## Tawa

Nice work 

If you keep up that level of paintwork you're going to have a beautiful looking IF army. :so_happy:


----------



## SwedeMarine

That's kinda the point . The only problem I'm going to run into is the vehicles. I need to test some ideas out on a rhino before I commit to repairing the vehicles.


----------



## zxyogi

Nice work.
Very nice Yellow........hard colour to get right, I know as I struggled with it!
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tawa

SwedeMarine said:


> That's kinda the point . The only problem I'm going to run into is the vehicles. I need to test some ideas out on a rhino before I commit to repairing the vehicles.


Fortunately for me, dark blue armour is a lot more forgiving :laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

That's quite a workload ahead of you. Tawa is right, it should shape up into a really nice looking army.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Looking great Swede!  You make the thought of wearing bright yellow on a battlefield seem great haha


----------



## SwedeMarine

Alright time for some more Hobby! So after playing a few games now and having my Imperial fists marines the be only models NOT removed as a casualty in 2 out of 3 games i am speeding up production (i.e. pissing off the old lady by spendig my time on my hobby instead of on her). I was going to wait with having my centurions done but after reading the Sentinels of Terra Supplement (Which is outstanding!) I like the idea of continuing in the direction i have already started which means i need my centurions faster than ever. 



Currently working on my Captain (who will be represented as Captain Garadon) and this is the first time ever im experimenting with repositioning and resculpting using greenstuff so im curious as to what you guys think. 









This is still heavily a WIP but moving along between watching coats of paint dry. its taking an incredibly long time to clean up all the models (which between that and my Obsession with having all of these painted to the highest standard is the biggest reason for lack of updates. My one experiment (which i didnt bother taking a picture of) which failed misreably this weekend was my airbrushing a vehicle. I need 2 things. A) a better brush and B) more experience with mixtures. Anyways i have another 4 solid hpours of hobby time ahead of me tonight so i am looking forward to getting cracking.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Ok. So i got quite a bit done tonight and I'm happy with the results but im putting this out there to the rest of you heretics. Basically the plan for the captain is to be raising his Powerfist in the air a a kind of victory sign. His other arm is still grasping his bolt pistol but is relaxed as if the field has been won. His head is tilted slightly towards his Battlebrothers in a wordless cheer of victory as he props his leg up on an iron warrior helmet. This is my Blu-Tac mock up. Please add some comments here as i really want to get this right the first time around.


----------



## Varakir

I think the pistol arm looks a little too relaxed, seems like he is about to take off rather than a victory pose. Maybe tilt it up a little more.

Also his weight distribution looks a little off, i think he'd naturally turn slightly towards the bent leg. Try making the pose yourself and see how your body feels most comfortable.

Regardless, nice work with the re-sculpting on the legs - he will definitely stand out from the rest of your models and that is a fine choice of footstool :wink:


----------



## Tawa

Nice cutting work etc there Swede :so_happy:


Also, I would second the comments made by Varakir. Especially about the slight turn of the body


----------



## SwedeMarine

Alright qucik update since it has been a while. Arms Backpacks and other essentials are finally being put together. However! all of my imperial Fists projects have to be put on hold at the moment as I need to Quickly (i.e. within 2 weeks) finish a 750 point nurgle army




And finally this guy!. I have already done GS work to him to enchance him a bit but this pic is more for showing the before as opposed to the after. Tonight i will be working for a few hours on getting things caught up to speed. and i will have updated for you either tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## SwedeMarine

And as I promised yesterday heres what i managed to get finished in yesterdays (all too short) painting session. The GS work was done and cured over the weekend. 




I Still have a long way to go in my sculpting but i dont think it turned out as bad as I first thought. I realize that the Helbrute looks a bit cartoony but that was done intentionally. I will hopefuly be able to get cracking on these this week so i can spend a few extra hours on Typhus (whenever he gets here.) I also want to point out that unlike my normal process I did not bother to take the mold lines of any of the mdoels or even prep them properly. They need to be at a decent tabletop standard by the 23rd and i have no problem stripping them later on and doing the job right then.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Not so much of an update today as more of a venting piece. This weekend I ran into 2 situations that absolutely drive me off the wall. I realize they very likely will seem small and insignificant next to bigger issues out there in the world or “first world problems” as they say but they are aspects that actually bother the living bejesus out of me. The first is dice dropping, and I’m not talking about when you roll one on the floor on one falls out of your hand on accident. I’m talking about watching your opponent pick his dice straight up from the table about 6 inches and then releasing them. I suppose in theory there’s no difference as to how the dice gets rolled as long as they do. However I feel that unless there is a physical limitation to you being able to roll the dice there’s no reason you shouldn’t be actually rolling them across the tabletop (or in a box, etc.). 

The second item is measuring, I understand the intent of the game it to have fun and to enjoy the game but when you watch your opponent pick his model up then measure from the supposed spot and then place him after he’s once again removed the measuring tape is to me a little ridiculous. Of course if you mention anything you’re immediately branded as being a rules Nazi (calling me a mean name will NOT hurt my feelings so go right ahead) ,but the more annoying aspect is the 15 minutes of arguing that comes afterwards. And in the end in order to just finish the damn game you don’t bother mentioning it again and your opponent will refuse to make any concessions. I mean if I take the time to measure out that I am exactly 31 inches from your space marines with bolt guns and then by your movement phase you get them within 24 there is something very wrong there! *sigh* well good to get that out of my system. 

Finally I do have one small update. I finally got Typhus in the mail (the model, not the disease). So this weekend I sat around debating how I was going to make him stand out as I feel his initial pose is very bland. Not to mention most people would agree that he is a difficult model to repose. But here is the end result:

In the end I think he came out very well holding his nurgling and directing his zombies (once the head gets glued on it will make more sense I promise). I will be working on him tonight. I still have some green stuff work to finish him off as well


----------



## Jacobite

I actually really like the Typhus mini as stock! However you have made your version look nice and individual. Nice work.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Well there heretics another week and i can manage another update for you all. and ill start with the most exciting piece of news (at least for me). the first of my tactical squads has been completed and is ready to take the field(board)







they are finally starting to take up a few more spaces in my carrying case (of which i need to get more of)



Secondly ive been getting some work done on my Chaps army for the tournament next week. I wont have everything painted to standard but Typhus will be completed (i hope). Most of the brushwork on these models so far has been thin coats to just get the paint on the model and to break up the areas into their seperate pieces. while not the prettiest by far (im fairly certain my 7 year old could do better) i am happy with the way it plays I managed to get in 2 test runs over the weekend and won both. Anyways heres what they look like at the moment. 







Let me know what you guys think (again i know they are not the prettiest things on the planet to look at but they are WIP. Feedback is always appreciated and wanted


----------



## SwedeMarine

*Rot Bringers/Sentinels of Terra (11/21/13 update)*

Less than 3 days left and Typhus is still WIP 



Need to finish detail work on my captain



And a new toy to work on in the meantime and to test out my vehicle skills


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Great work! I love that Typhus paint job, and the Captain is badass


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Loving the Typhus conversion and paint job, and the IFs are coming along very nicely. The only thing I'd pick at is the front of the dread. I think if the three pustules were painted as eyes it might work better.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Khorne's Fist said:


> Loving the Typhus conversion and paint job, and the IFs are coming along very nicely. The only thing I'd pick at is the front of the dread. I think if the three pustules were painted as eyes it might work better.


Thats the Ultimate Goal. im just trying to get them to a point wwhere they look a bit less cartoony.


----------



## Jacobite

Typhus is coming along well I think, the green is perfect for him!


----------



## SwedeMarine

So i Finally got Typhus all the way finished and I have to be honest. I think he looks great! He Was the center of attention today during the tournament as i was the only one with a fully painted warlord 





And the doubles Tournament results are in! 1st Place! 



My partner and I both got trophies as the third place team decided to leave before the event was over. Hence instead of one trophy to share we each got one . I opted for the Bronze one as its already basecoated terrain


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Way to go man! Typhus turned out spectacularly! Glad to hear of your victory!


----------



## Jacobite

Typhus looks bloody great mate, conversion works really well and congrats on the Trophy!


----------



## Iraqiel

Brilliant painting mate, great to see. Congratulations on winning the doubles!


----------



## Miami

Your Typhus: Wow, just wow. Spectacular paint job on him. A real treat for the eyes.

Your Imperial Fists seems to be coming along great, keep up the good work! How'd your Helbrute and Heldrake turn out?

Congrats on third place aswell!


----------



## Nordicus

Congratulations on the victory!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Another day and another update (except ive been slipping on updates here . Not much in the way of painting really going on its mostly been cleaning building and prepping models to paint. 



Ive managed to slap some paint onto a few of the scouts for the vehicle but i dont have any pics from today's session unfortunately. 




And the captain that ive been wroking on is finally comleted although i need to get a much better shot of him for you guys. (the sealer hadnt dried fully in this pic)


And i got some ebay goodies in the mail. The pic is only of a few select models. I had no idea the Battle Barges were so big.



And heres the surprise i was talking about. This is actually more of a diaorama pice by a company called Kingdom Death. I will be posting a review of their product later on but i felt like i should throw this up here. I saw this as an interesting way for me to work on a completely different piece altogether and to get away from the Universe that is 40K. So far shes assembled and basecoated. Amazingly there was not a single mold line on this model and the cast is really good. I have spent a bit of time browsing their website and they have some really pretty models. Ive been trying to find 54 or 75 mm models to paint and these might be a candidate if they every make the larger ones again. 



Im also working on assembling and getting a unit of sternguard veterans up and ready for painting for this months Painting Deathmatch so stay tuned for that


----------



## Tawa

Progress is progress. Keep it coming! :so_happy:


----------



## zxyogi

Very nice, some good work going on here!
Wicked yellow!
Wicked conversions!
Keep them coming!


----------



## CubanNecktie

Really liking your work man. Very methodical, systematic, clean schemes and process...reminds me of someone lol


----------



## Jacobite

As always I am in awe of your ability to paint yellow. The LSS is coming along well, I have a couple sitting waiting to to be painted but am a little scared by them, is that top bar removable to ease the painting of the interior?


----------



## SwedeMarine

CubanNecktie said:


> Really liking your work man. Very methodical, systematic, clean schemes and process...reminds me of someone lol


Its actually more of a Curse than a blessing at this point. It takes me way to long to get a tactical squad ready to put on the field. If it wasn't for the encouragement i get from you guys id be taking even longer 



Jacobite said:


> As always I am in awe of your ability to paint yellow. The LSS is coming along well, I have a couple sitting waiting to to be painted but am a little scared by them, is that top bar removable to ease the painting of the interior?


It can be however as this is my first attempt at a land speeder in ages i glued everything in except for the crew and passengers. in hindsight i should have take the time to paint the top and bottom portions separately except i wanted to remove any joint to make it seem like one piece. Ib the future i will be assembling the cockpits first and getting them painted before taking the leap and painting the outside.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Work progresses on the Landspeeder storm. im having to slow down and take my time more so than i was hoping to. that way i can get all the little details that i managed to miss. Ive gotten a bit sloppy with this one so i need to refocus and touch it up. the crew is getting along nicely though. 





Working on my entry into this months Painting Deathmatch is coming along Nicely and i have the builds done for the most part. Just need to figure out the weapon loadouts. 


And as promised last time some better pics of the captain i finished. Unfortunaetly the last two are a bit dark but ill post them anyways.


----------



## Jacobite

I offically have no idea how you are going about painting that thing built as it is, do you have tiny hands? A very long brush? Both? LSS is looking really good and that cloth for the scouts is interesting. How is it being done?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Goddamn it Swede of course when I start a new plog you go into high gear and make incredible work haha Good job friend


----------



## Tawa

Loving the LSS.

Makes me want one


----------



## SwedeMarine

Jacobite said:


> I offically have no idea how you are going about painting that thing built as it is, do you have tiny hands? A very long brush? Both? LSS is looking really good and that cloth for the scouts is interesting. How is it being done?


Yeah its causing me alot of grief but seeing as its my first one im not complaining too much. I unfortunaetly do NOT have tiny hands but my brushes are fairly tiny. There will be several areas where there will be mistakes plainly made but I will be able to hide most of them. The scout cloth is actually a white basecoat with a wash of Vallejo Game color Pale Grey and Blue (either Thunderhawk or Hoeth blue i cant remember). I need to go back over for the highlights but im happy with the results so far although i may give it a try with using a deeper blue next time just to see how it turns out. 
@Ddraig Cymry : dont worry mate in about a week or so I will have to stop almost completely as my work area is being commandeered. I'm hoping i can get most of the work on the sternguard done by then. 
@Tawa : Its not a bad investment. Just dont put it together before you paint it. At 100 Points a bit more if you upgrade the weapons you get a pretty good vehicle that can get troops into combat turn 1 if you wanted to.


----------



## CubanNecktie

Hey Swede, so 2 questions and a misc comment about my upcoming work on a LSS. 

- How do you undercoat your white? It looks very clean. I don't forsee having to undercoat white in the near future, but I've heard it's tough so I'll file that info away. 

- Are you actually painting yellow or is that a yellow wash over the white, then detailed in actual yellow?

> I picked up an LSS built with loose scouts. Will be using it for my red scorpion army. Here's what I'm going to do to maximize army options and lower relative costs. I'm going to drill magnets into the scouts bums and into their seating areas, so they be magged into the LSS. 

Then!...I'm going to make rocky bases for them with cork and put magnets in those. My plan is to compensate for their unusual poses (cuz they're LSS fillers), by using enough cork to get them to standard scout height. Then I'm going to do deco elements to make it seem like they're at rest on the bases. Ex. If a scout is posed seated w/o a bolter, I'll make a cork (rock) seat and glue a bolter to the base. That way I double the value of the model and get some unique based units.

What do you think? Should be getting to this magnet work as early as tomorrow, so I will show if this theory is workable.

Update: ^ Done! Page 3


----------



## Tawa

SwedeMarine said:


> dont worry mate in about a week or so I will have to stop almost completely as my work area is being commandeered.


Heathens! Who dares!? :shok:



Yeah, I have two completed Scout Squads and a third on the go so it would have to be a trio of LSS's :wink:


----------



## SwedeMarine

CubanNecktie said:


> Hey Swede, so 2 questions and a misc comment about my upcoming work on a LSS.
> 
> - How do you undercoat your white? It looks very clean. I don't forsee having to undercoat white in the near future, but I've heard it's tough so I'll file that info away.
> 
> - Are you actually painting yellow or is that a yellow wash over the white, then detailed in actual yellow?
> 
> > I picked up an LSS built with loose scouts. Will be using it for my red scorpion army. Here's what I'm going to do to maximize army options and lower relative costs. I'm going to drill magnets into the scouts bums and into their seating areas, so they be magged into the LSS.
> 
> Then!...I'm going to make rocky bases for them with cork and put magnets in those. My plan is to compensate for their unusual poses (cuz they're LSS fillers), by using enough cork to get them to standard scout height. Then I'm going to do deco elements to make it seem like they're at rest on the bases. Ex. If a scout is posed seated w/o a bolter, I'll make a cork (rock) seat and glue a bolter to the base. That way I double the value of the model and get some unique based units.
> 
> What do you think? Should be getting to this magnet work as early as tomorrow, so I will show if this theory is workable.


My white is actually really simple. Its a normal undercoat using the GW undercoat spray. I take alot of care to make sure that im not going too heavy but other than that theres not much to it

This is where the white turns into yellow as i just toss a heavy wash over everything. Drybrush With Flash Gitz yellow and then pick out the detail piece by piece. 

I have heard the magnetizing idea tossed around my FLGS but i have not seen it executed. Id love to see what you manage to do with the idea.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Quick Update for you guys. Most of my weekend hobby time was unfortunately interrupted by a fairly serious accident. Spent Friday night going to the hospital because the old lady managed to get herself burned. (2nd degree on her right hand not pretty). So my weekend was spent changing bandages. However i did manage to get some work going. Finishing up cockpit details on the LSS and finally got the base coat and 1st wash on the Strenguard.


----------



## Tawa

Nice 

Sorry to hear about the Mrs though


----------



## Jacobite

Sorry to hear about the burns, those are fucking nasty, champion of you to look after her. The LSS is coming along well, are you going to paint the shotguns in the rear cab?


----------



## Tawa

Jacobite said:


> are you going to paint the shotguns in the rear cab?


I hadn't twigged they were there! :blush:

Be a shame not to really, IMO


----------



## SwedeMarine

Yes but nothing fancy. Im just going to give it a quick drybrush and paint the grip and the guard. did get a few hours of painting done tonight though so ill put those up tomorrow.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Too bad about the lady, I spent my weekend taking care of mine as well who had a bad case of the flu.

That LSS is coming along well, you have hit on a good and consistent yellow color that looks good. This will be a great looking force once it is done.


----------



## Jacobite

Grip and guard are more than good enough. All I intend to do on mine!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Sternguard are coming along nicely. I opted to get this guy done first as he had some snowing on him unfortunaetly. I dont think it will affect the overall outcome as much however if woese comes to worse i can always strip and repaint. 



Also did some work on the LSS Base. Im wanting to get this a little more intricate than my normal basing as i can actually do some Modeling on this one.


----------



## Tawa

The SM doesn't appear any worse off to me 


And that base is looking good. Is that as is, or are you building it up any more?


----------



## Jacobite

Was it round the head that it snowed?

Base looks good, whats the black stuff?


----------



## Tawa

Jacobite said:


> whats the black stuff?


Don't let America hear you say that.... :wink:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Lol the right side as youre looikng at it is the one that snowed up along with one of the shoulder pads. its going to be a bit of a pain to get out but its coming along. The face also got snowed but ive managed to cover that pretty well.

The base still has work to do but it won't be built up much more. The Black stuff is Vallejo Black Lava Paste. Its very useful for creating textured surfaces and it has the abilit to dry rock solid. which makes it useful when painting it as it wont snap or bend as you paint it.


----------



## Tymesious

Good job on all your work. Especially getting the yellow looking the way it does. And you are right we had the exact same idea for customizing our Hellbrutes, even down to the exact spot for the nurgle symbol on the fore arm. ;P


----------



## SwedeMarine

Worked as much as i was able to this weekend. Got one of the Sternguard done.





Tried a new technique for the weathering on the bottom and i like the results. After applying Stirland Mud texture paint i use Agrax Earthshade to bring everything into the crevices and does the job nicely. There pics are before he was sealed and without the grass on the base.

Additionally The work on the LSS continues and I am currently almost 100% with the speeder itsel. just taking my time to get the crew right. The base is coming aoong better than i had hoped. and here is what i have so far. 




Enjoying the work so far but it is time consuming for sure. unfortunaetly this is what i have left to finish 



ah well back to the hobby table.... Wait.. make that bed. Please post up comments and questions guys i love hearing them.


----------



## Jacobite

Vet looks good, personally I would try and get more of a fade on the weathering on the legs but that's just my taste at play. Have you varnished him yet? 

That's all you have to finish... you lucky thing.


----------



## Tawa

Jacobite said:


> That's all you have to finish... you lucky thing.


Amen to that....


----------



## SwedeMarine

Jacobite said:


> Vet looks good, personally I would try and get more of a fade on the weathering on the legs but that's just my taste at play. Have you varnished him yet?
> 
> That's all you have to finish... you lucky thing.


He has indeed been varnished but i prefer the sharp edges as opposed to the fading. make it seem more like actual mud to me. Might give it a go on the next one though just to see how it turns out. 

Additionally i have a pretty good idea of what im getting for christmas. and there will be a significant increase in my stock of plastic miniatures.


----------



## SwedeMarine

More Sternguard work tonight. and I'm starting to be able to pick up the pace on these now finally. Luckily I still have a few days before everything needs to be cleared out. so im on track for the Painting competition. this is tonights work. I have also decided im going to get myself some reading material and i received it today as a matter of fact. 





And on that note im going to call it a day. hope i can bring another update to you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Jacobite

Still chugging away, nice work and nice choice on IA2. Those books are amazing and while I do like the ones where there is a story and the like, the first two which is just info on the Warmachines themselves are really something special. The level of background detail is just awesome.


----------



## Tawa

More great work! Keep it up! :victory:






Jacobite said:


> Still chugging away, nice work and nice choice on IA2. Those books are amazing and while I do like the ones where there is a story and the like, the first two which is just info on the Warmachines themselves are really something special. The level of background detail is just awesome.


Both of those, and HH:2 are on the list for when I pull some cash together :good:


----------



## Iraqiel

Swede, you've got a great yellow going but wow that flesh tone is amazing! Really looking forward to seeing these Veterans complete!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Merry Christmas everyone.  just aquick post as i dont have alot to update on (my work area is still occupied with christmas decorations . but i finally recieved a new toy this week, And i cant wait to start putting it together.


----------



## CubanNecktie

woot. nice.

see if you can find the IA Masterclasses. They are incredible for vehicle detailing.

for the LSStorm, are you planning on breaking up any of the surfaces with a different colour (metal, red, black)? It seems to wash out in too much yellow...still yellow is well done


----------



## SwedeMarine

CubanNecktie said:


> woot. nice.
> 
> see if you can find the IA Masterclasses. They are incredible for vehicle detailing.
> 
> for the LSStorm, are you planning on breaking up any of the surfaces with a different colour (metal, red, black)? It seems to wash out in too much yellow...still yellow is well done


I have Masterclass 1 just need the second. As for the storm I want to keep it fairly simple as its the vehicle test to see how the process works on flat surfaces. I might try out a few different things just to break it up. Im more than open to suggestions if you have any ideas


----------



## Jacobite

Fire Raptor.... giggidy. What armament are you going with?


----------



## CubanNecktie

SwedeMarine said:


> I have Masterclass 1 just need the second. As for the storm I want to keep it fairly simple as its the vehicle test to see how the process works on flat surfaces. I might try out a few different things just to break it up. Im more than open to suggestions if you have any ideas


it's hard to say. the paint job is quite nice and I don't want to sow seeds of doubt.

for sure I'd say make a few small details metal like that hood stick/prod thing...the drive dahsboard shield hinge, the driver side handle on the frame, and the pintle weapon bar...if not the whole thing, the dash connectors and the end bits.

then to break up the hood, maybe the bumper strip red or metal, but leave the bumper teeth yellow...or the hood "cheeks", whatever those sunken areas mid-hood, on the left & right edges. maybe it just needs some white roman numeral/iconography decals, I dunno...

I don't have much LS balance experience, but I feel it needs a few fine touches to break up the flat areas. good luck lol!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Jacobite said:


> Fire Raptor.... giggidy. What armament are you going with?


I havent gotten that far along with it yet. im thinking autocannons. but then again quad heavy bolters are nothing to shake a stick at. decisions decisions. Hopefully i get my work area back soon. I want ot get working on this thing.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Alright so Im Happy i was able to get up my contribution for the Painting Competition this month. (the first one ive managed to finish anyways . Im happy with the results and a bit shocked that i was able to finish it ion time. As always C&C is helpful and keeps my head out of the clouds  Enjoy. Additionally its worth mentioning that i actually freehanded the chapter symbols on these guys so....... heres to hoping they turned out alright.


----------



## Tawa

Great work, Swede 

Good luck with the Deathmatch :good:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Great set of Sternguard there Swede! I love the battle damage! Good luck with your deathmatch!


----------



## Miami

Lookin' good! You paint yellow very well!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Sorry for the lack of updates recently. RL seems to be always getting in the way. Ive got a new hobby area to work in (one that does not need to be guarded 24/7 to keep small hands away). Besides continuing to work on the LSS (which i seem to have lost all motivation for) im working on a set of devastators and will probably be tackling a razorback in the very near future. I want to start working on the fire raptor but i need to practice with my airbrush skills (not to mention buying a decent airbrush.) before i continue. Working on a small tutorial for the Beginners and realizing that its time too invest in a decent camera and possibly lightbox so i can take some decent shots of my completed projects. (been using my iphone up until now). hopefully ill have some pics up by this weekend with some more WIP shots for you guys.



Ddraig Cymry said:


> Great set of Sternguard there Swede! I love the battle damage! Good luck with your deathmatch!


Thanks Although im skeptical. Still think i need alot of work before ill actually be able to compete.



Miami said:


> Lookin' good! You paint yellow very well!


Thanks man. I have the Tutorial up on how i do my yellow in the turorials section if you ever need to know how i do it. 



Tawa said:


> Great work, Swede
> 
> Good luck with the Deathmatch :good:


Thanks Tawa. Not doing so hot this time around but theres always next time right


----------



## Nordicus

Great work as always mate - The deathmatches these days are tough work, I can testify to that :S

Two things I wondered about on your Space Marines; My initial thought that that I would suggest making the darker shades of the yellow more dark. Currently there isn't alot of contrast on the models and it's easy to perceive them as overexposed. I would probably try to get some more light orange in the shadow areas, or try to weather the armor a bit. I think this would give them that extra pop and really make them stand out!

The second is the eyes - The last one seems to have the eyes a bit blurred?

Yellow is a damn tough color to pull off, so keep up the good work


----------



## SwedeMarine

Nordicus said:


> Great work as always mate - The deathmatches these days are tough work, I can testify to that :S
> 
> Two things I wondered about on your Space Marines; My initial thought that that I would suggest making the darker shades of the yellow more dark. Currently there isn't alot of contrast on the models and it's easy to perceive them as overexposed. I would probably try to get some more light orange in the shadow areas, or try to weather the armor a bit. I think this would give them that extra pop and really make them stand out!
> 
> The second is the eyes - The last one seems to have the eyes a bit blurred?
> 
> Yellow is a damn tough color to pull off, so keep up the good work


Thanks man. The problem i have is that they turn out Over exposed in photos. In person they look fine. as i said the photos are shitty because of the camera. working on correcting that. And to answer your question on the eyes they are indeed blurred. This is because i use a wash that tends to get wet again when i go to seal the model. I need to try and see if i can minimize that by using the airbrush (its what the sealer is meant for anyways.)


----------



## Tawa

SwedeMarine said:


> Thanks Tawa. Not doing so hot this time around but theres always next time right


There's _always_ next time! :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine

OK So ive been dooing some Slight Alteration to how I do yellow. This time around i have Opted to Use Fuegan Orange instead of Cassandra. Dryburshed with Averland Sunset and then Flash gitz. Everything else has been take care of as normal. Only exception this time is no battle damage. C&C is very welcome as This technique is completely new but if it works better ill be using this for the rest of my IF.


----------



## Miami

I personally like the ones done with Cassandora Yellow. I feel they have warmer tones (or it just might be the pics). Don't get me wrong though, both look great


----------



## Nordicus

SwedeMarine said:


> C&C is very welcome as This technique is completely new but if it works better ill be using this for the rest of my IF.


Personally I think the latest model you submitted here is your best yet. The yellow show more variation in the shades, and the gradients via the drybrushing are excellent. Overall, the yellow spectrum seems to shine more on this last one, as you're using the orange to a higher degree and it compliments the light red you're using even more.

It looks bloody excellent in other words - A great thumbs up from here :good:


----------



## zxyogi

Nice work!
Keep it a coming that Swede!


----------



## SwedeMarine

OK so another week gone by and finally i can give another update. Not much has been happening with my Space Marines unfortunately. I've gotten a game or two in over the last week which was nice (I've got pics from one which i thought id share as its a pretty interesting story) Still plodding away at the devastator squad which is taking a fairly large amount of time. I've lost all motivation for the LSS so its been put aside for now until i can/ want to paint a vehicle again. i am however working on gap-filling my Vindicator and hope to have him started within the week. (or whenever i finish my devastators. 





And as promised here's the shot from the game. 


Not the funny part about the story is that they managed to get the charge (obviously) after i failed to even come close to hitting them with my shooting(i would have counter charged but i was not going to make an 11" charge through difficult terrain. As luck would have it overwatch kills 2 outright and after they fail to kill one marine they instead lose 1 wolf turn tails and run of the board all in my opponents turn. 

Finally something a little different and unusal for me. Im actually painting fantasy models (i know its shocking) but i figured i might as well work on getting my Lizardmen up and playing again. Heres what ive gotten so far. The model is still in testing to see if i actually like thie final results but its heavily WIP







Lastly I decided against repainting my old models but if wanted to show you guys how i was painting at age 12-14. Comments one the current ongoing color scheme are more than welcome. I haven't settled for a permanent look yet, but i do want it to be obvious that they are from different spawnings. 



This last pic makes me very glad i found a better way to do yellow  Ah the good old days. When the only standards i had were my own


----------



## Varakir

Lovely work on those devs - they are coming along nicely.

The saurus scheme looks great, i'd definitely like to see more of those :victory:


----------



## Tawa

@SatNav, this is the thread I was on about at work earlier :good:


Nice work on those Fists!


----------



## Jacobite

I agree about the Saurus, is it just me or are you using a lot of inks on them?


----------



## SwedeMarine

Jacobite said:


> I agree about the Saurus, is it just me or are you using a lot of inks on them?


Only two actually. The whole model is basecoated white and given a blue wash. and the weapons are given an agrax earthshade wash after their bronze basecoat.


----------



## SwedeMarine

So here are some updates on the random work that ive been doing lately (I'm having trouble focusing on just one thing at a time unfortunately.) 

The Speeder Base is done. (if i could only finish the speeder). Its taken a while to get the right ideas together but i really like the way this came out. It says Wartorn battlefield enough for me. 




And the work on the Lustrians is coming along pretty well also. I have a few more ideas to knock around but im happy with what i have so far. I also was fortunate enough to have a friend of mine find a 3rd or 4th edition Fantasy box (brettonian and Lizardmen starters). I managed to aquire all his Saurus for next to nothing so ive got 20 more for those to paint up as well. but heres the scheme so far. 

again this is still heavily WIP but i get some progress each day. 
Unfortunately not everybody in my household appreciates the attention that i give the hobby that i don't give them. i get the feeling if they had laser beam eyes they would be staring at me with them all the time. Oh Craa.......


----------



## SwedeMarine

Also finished off my new Chapter master tonight


----------



## Tawa

Nice work on that Chapter Master. :good:

Love the shield!


----------



## SwedeMarine

*Sentinels of Terra/ Lizardmen (2/3/2014 Update)*

Apparently this many people like Billy Joel (including this guy ) :so_happy:


Some more work on that damned LSS. Im almost at the point where I cant stand looking at the thing. but at least its getting closer and closer to completion  going to have to take a little break from it though. (again)

sorry for this blurry pic. iit was taken in haste and not discovered until it was too late.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Well finally a chance for an update. Unfortunately between school and work I've had very little time to get things done. Its almost getting to the point where i may once again have to take a break and stop painting and modeling altogether until the summer. But I'm hoping that wont be the case. The next few weeks will be key to determining this though. In the mean time let me show you the little progress that i have made. 



So those of you who follow the conversion contest will have seen this guy up on there. and hes finally getting some paint on Him. Hes turning out to be on of my favorite models and while i am excited to finish him i have still decided that i will be spending the next couple of months working (when i can as mentioned above) on my Lizard men. Now the interesting thing (for me anyways) is that while i already have a fully painted and playable Lizard man army i still want to keep adding to it. This gives me one huge problem. Mainly how do i get the models that i painted when i was 14 to tie in to the models I'm painting now that I'm nearly 30? the answer is that i dont. Instead i will be taking the approach of this as remnants of a Temple city that is slowly rebuilding itself but using spawnings from other cities to do so. Im also thinking about going with a snow base for them instead of the traditional Jungle. Or perhaps desert, but either idea is moot for the time being. What i do know is that i want the Lizards that i have already painted to stay exactly as they are and as i finish more and more units for them i will be taking them and putting them on display rather than in games (they will still make an appearance once in a while just for nostalgia's sake. My first goal is to finish the Scar Veteran that will serve as the General in smaller games. He is also being featured in this months painting death-match. (here's a sneak WIP)


And i got some Ebay goodness the other day Tenehauin and 16 Jungle swarms (because i can never have enough 5 W 5A swarms. (with poisoned attacks)



I do still plan on plodding away at the chapter master until he is finished however i think that will take at least the remainder of the month and i will nit be opening anymore of my marine stuff until i get him and a few lizard man units done.


----------



## Jacobite

That's a lot of swarms! Purple lizardmen are interesting as well. Looking forward to seeing how they develop. The idea of having multiple different spawnings from different cities is a good one.


----------



## Iraqiel

Loving looking through your progress log Swede, the Sentinels are getting better and better with each model! In fact, I'll back here for reference when I eventually start my own battered and bashed Sentinels of Terra and Black Templar force. Very inspiring, keep it up!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Thanks for the vote of confidence @Iraqiel. Im going to be working on that CM and another tactical squad in the near future. In the mean time i am almost done with the Saurus old blood for the months Painting deathmatch. (hes turning out pretty good but i can tell its been a while since i painted a lizard man. I'm also working on my Bastiladon with the ark of Sotek on the back. and im quite pleased with how that model is turning out. I will get pics of both up as soon as i have the chance (most likely tonight). Now my next step to improve on is my Basing. I have always had rather bland and standard bases (i prefer them that way) but i feel that i need to try and do better. I cant consider myself a good hobbyists if i paint beautiful models and leave them on bland bases. First up will be working on the bastiladon base as its large and has a lot room for forgiveness. Pics will be up soon. If anybody has any helpful tips/ hints/ tricks etc i would love to hear them. (one Caveat though, Im not terribly interested in using cork for my bases so other alternatives are welcome. its an aesthetics choice more than anything else)


----------



## SwedeMarine

Finally some pictures! As ive mentioned before my focus the last few weeks has been my Lizardmen as i want to make sure that i am ready to go for a up and coming campaign. (not sure how its going to be run but i imagine that i will be able to have some fun with it as we are finally starting to get a gaming club started here. South Florida is terrible for gamers as there are not many of us but were getting more and more like minded people all the time so we will eventually be starting a membership based club. But i digress.

First up is the Scar veteran I've been working on for the painting competition this month. I finally managed to finish him and i just realized as i am typing this that i need to seal him. Hes not the best ive ever produced by far but he is my first Lizardman since i was 14 so that's gotta count for something. Here he is in all his glory. if you pay attention you might see my little nod to the University of Miami as its my local college. 





I've also been working on a new monster for these guys. I figure since i have tons of jungle swarms it only makes sense for me to have something to back them up and even replenish them when needed. So my Bastiladon is coming along nicely. to be honest i am very pleased with how his armor carapace has come along. It took me a long time to figure out how i was going to get that effect. just have to finish some detail work on the claws and face and he will be good to go. the skinks and actuall snake furnace will be coming along as well although not as rapidly. 





And finally I have managed to get some work done on my IF chapter master. I am getting quite annoyed with using my terminator captain as a proxy. I fully expect this guy to be done by the end of next month (as my SM are not the focus for the next few weeks this should be easily attained.) So far only base coating has been done shading and highlighting will begin starting next time i pick up a brush i think. 





And thats all ive got this time folks. I would really appreciate thoughts and ideas from the community especially on the lizards as they are a new direction for me (lots of fleshy bits and no armor) Your feedback is always appreciated (yes even the negative kind).


----------



## Iraqiel

Wooow that bastilodon is looking great, the greens in the carapace are very deep and look a lot like what I'd expect on a turtle-like dinosaur. The Scar Vet of course looks cool, and I'm really looking forward to seeing that Terminator progress. Good job.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Holy cow! just realized its literally been over a month since i updated this. Well. there are several good reasons to this. First ive been spending much time and effort (not to mention money)on moving and furnishing my new apartment. Since the old lady and I split we have both been trying to help each other out as we both need to make some changes in our lives. Wether or not they are for the better is debatable. As of this weekend i finally finished getting everything set up to the point i can call the new place home. it has even afforded me some new hobby space (nobody can nag about having the little bits of plastic spread through the apartment). 


Heres a quick shot of the new hobby area (improvements are in the works for this as well and will be posted when complete). I have not had much hobby time as ive mentioned before and as some of you already know. But I foresee being able to slowly get back into the swing of things. Turns out im one event away from being a standard country song as we are also having to put my dog down today. i just hope i dont have car trouble anytime soon :shok:

And the hobby details. The only progress ive managed is on the base of my Slann Mage Priest





Ill be able to keep everyone updated more and more as time goes on. For now ill leave this where we are at.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Ok so after a little break (or big) ive finally gotten a chance to do some modelling. I have Started a bike squad finally with an attack bike to attach as well. So far only the bikes have been assembled but i have my sergeant already kitted out and in the process of being worked on almost ready for painting. and here he is 









Load-out is Powermaul along with a combi Melta. the rest of the bikes will have either Meltas or Plasma depending on the situation and the attack bike will have the multimelta and Heavy bolter magnetized as well. Hopefully I will be done with him this weekend and i will be able to get a few coats of paint on him in between everything else going on. Cheers for now.
* EDIT * I also need to get a better shot of him. This one doesn't really do him justice.


----------



## Tawa

SwedeMarine said:


> Turns out im one event away from being a standard country song as we are also having to put my dog down today. i just hope i dont have car trouble anytime soon :shok:


Old Blind Dead McJones and his biggest hit "I ain't got nothin' and they're takin' that too!" :shok:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Oh dear god! what have i decided to go an do to myself now?

So sitting at home this past weekend i decided to work more on some of my minis finally. Then i had a few friends come over and they brought me a present. (Relic Conteptor Dreanaught with Assualt cannon Las Cannon and CC weapon. So i started to clean that up and washed the pieces. Then while waiting i got bored and started to finally stat assembling the Fire Raptor that i was given for Christmas. And while waiting for some of the pieces to set i decided to pull out and start assembling a Baneblade into sub assemblies so that i had a superheavy for our next Apoc Match...... 

Then i sat back and looked at the amount of work i had just committed myself to. Damn. Damn. Damn. What had i been thinking. And to top it off I only have another 2 seasons of Dr. Who to watch before im out of something to watch.( im late getting into it, Sue me.) Worst part for you guys? No pics to show you. Maybe i will have a chance to remedy that tonight when i get home. In any case the priorities will be the Dreadnaught, The baneblade (Shadowsword variant unless i feel frisky and have a go at making a fellblade), and the fire raptor. In between all of this i need to finish a tactical squad as well as a squad of bikers. 

Oh well _Allons y_ as ten would say.


----------



## Tawa

SwedeMarine said:


> Then i sat back and looked at the amount of work i had just committed myself to. Damn. Damn. Damn. What had i been thinking. And to top it off I only have another 2 seasons of Dr. Who to watch before im out of something to watch.


*Sad Trombone* :laugh:


----------



## Varakir

That's only like 3 models, i can easily paint 3 space marines in a month....stop slacking :wink:

That is rather a lot of work, but look on the bright side...at least it's assembled now and not just sitting in boxes :victory:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Varakir said:


> That's only like 3 models, i can easily paint 3 space marines in a month....stop slacking :wink:
> 
> That is rather a lot of work, but look on the bright side...at least it's assembled now and not just sitting in boxes :victory:


And thats part of the problem. Its not fully assembled yet.  It took me 2 hours yesterday for just one of the baneblade tracks.) Mind you im taking my time and cleaning the tracks as much as possible to minimize the gaps which invariably show up. 

Everything else ie also being assembled as i dnt want to make any mistakes as i am working with large resin pieces for the first time.


----------



## mrknify

I feel for you. I've got 150 grots a buggy 4 grot tanks, a war truck, 25 cultists, 6 chosen 7 custom plague marines, 2 heldrakes, 10 death company, baal predator, and so much more. Due to parts and post hijacking I'm just working on an imperial knight right now.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Oh what a weekend!

Unfortunaetly did not get as much done on my projects as i would have liked. But ive got some pics for you finally. 
Heres the banebladein its current state. (can't figure out which turret accessory i want on it)









Tactical sergeant in the works hes is about 80% finished and turning out rather splendidly.








This is the fire raptor and it will likely stay like this until i get comfrtable working on the resin. 

















And finally Heres a quick shot of the contemptors base. i had some freetime this sunday and pieced the whole thing together. not too shabby if i say so myself. 









I hope ill be able to update this a little more after tonight . As always CC iswelcome


----------



## SwedeMarine

Ah progress!. We all love making it so heres some finished minis. 






now i just have the other 5 to prime and paint. Wont be doing this again. ill be going for a straight full squad next time. Baneblade is ready for paint. 



Everything thats supposed to move does (which is unusual for me.)


The contemptor pose will be slighty dramatic (i hope. we will see.)


And thats it for now. I will have to say i was blessed with this cast. No casting lines no warping no Major flaws. Ill be able to cover every flaw with some liqiud greenstuff and then start painting away in no time. 
Cheers guys.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Normally id love to have a large update for you guys and to be able to show you all the crazy stuff ive been working on but the last week or so has been hectic.

for a few weeks not We have known that my mother has cancer and the operation to remove the tumor was yesterday. Luckily everything went well so I hoping to be able to get back to painting soon. Hopefully everything from here on out will be smooth sailing with little or no need for chemo therapy. As I am not a religious man I would however like to ask that those of you who are keep her in your prayers. Thank you.


----------



## Nordicus

SwedeMarine said:


> As I am not a religious man I would however like to ask that those of you who are keep her in your prayers. Thank you.


Consider it done, even though I don't pray. She and you will be in my thoughts and I hope she makes a full recovery mate.

Stay strong brother.


----------



## Tawa

All the best to your mother, Swede :good:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Will do mate. My wife's grandfather went through cancer treatment a few years ago, it is a long recovery process.


----------



## morfangdakka

Sorry to hear about your mom but hopefully all goes well. Cancer sucks and it is a long recovery. It took me two years to recover from my cancer but I will keep her in my thoughts for a full recovery.


----------



## SwedeMarine

First thank you to for the well wishes. Ive relayed them to her. Secondly i finally have an update!

If you take part in the Army painting challenge then youve seen this guy before but if not here he is.

































Hes kitted with 3 weapons (chainfist not shown) all magnetized (which is actually surprisingly easy to do). Not i spent alot of time on this guy to make sure he turned out good and im quite happy with the result however. I am sitting here wondering if i should not have put on some battle damage. Any thoughts?

Im going to continue working on the Bikes as ive gotten really behind on painting. Ive got 5 more tactical marines to paint as well but that will hopefully go a little quicker than usual speed. My next project however im not sure of yet. I think i will wait on the Army painting challenge and see what comes up and then go from there. i also think its about time i brought out the lizards again and worked on those. So lets see what mood im struck with when the new thread rolls around. Cheers everyone!


----------



## Moriouce

I personaly think battledamage makes almost everything look better. Nice job either way.


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm sorry swede I love it from the ankle up, but it looks like he's been stood in squig poo.
The mud don't match the base and therefore looks out of place. But like I said great job overall.


----------



## SwedeMarine

OK really awful picture here but here he is with the base tidied up a bit. I know my flash decided to wash the rest of the model out and ill see if i can get a better pic of him but hows that @DaisyDuke










So this weekend was Florida Supercon and as a person who never goes to conventions i figured id give this oine a go. It was pretty fun (left me little time for hobbying but i managed to pick this up for 10$. I hvae never seen these before but i instantly though of My lizardmen and how i would use it. The little lizards i have no idea what to do with (maybe some dried up husks if i decide to do some terrain). 










And i also Just picked up an Industrial Battlezone kit (same terrain as Necromunda) of ebay. 








Unfortunaetly it is still shrink wrapped so now i am torn about wether or not i want to open it. I would like to rebuild the Necromunda Scenery using plasticard as has been done by other on Dakka and Warseer. So if you have the bulkheads specifically and you want to part with some then please send me a PM. id be most interested. If this does start coming to fruition i will create a seperate Plog for the terrain pieces.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Mate that looks fantastic!


----------



## Tawa

SwedeMarine said:


> And i also Just picked up an Industrial Battlezone kit (same terrain as Necromunda) of ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunaetly it is still shrink wrapped so now i am torn about wether or not i want to open it.


*jealous as fuck......*


----------



## SwedeMarine

Tawa said:


> *jealous as fuck......*


i know right!? hands down some of the best terrain pieces GW ever made in my opinion.


----------



## Tawa

I have two sets of this here, and Necro is by far my favourite GW game ever


----------



## SwedeMarine

Tawa said:


> I have two sets of this here, and Necro is by far my favourite GW game ever


the problem is now i dont want to open it. because i know that if it stay that way for another 10 years its going to be worth two or three times what i paid for it. I need the bulkheads but thats it.


----------



## Tawa

Dang that's a hard choice......


----------



## SwedeMarine

Been busy priming all kinds off stuff. Including the Thunderfire Cannon.

Also got something in the post office. And why is there a large stack of plasticard under it? And what is that at the bottom of the picture? Stay tuned and find out


----------



## SwedeMarine

Ok so a bit of a different update this time around. Check this bad boy out. Ive always wanted to put one together and i now finally have a chance at putting one together. The interesting thing is that i was NOT expecting to find this ship in a hobby store in Miami. but ive atarted with the basic construction.




But i have not let this distract me from my usual hobbying either. here is my Techmarine and thundefire cannon also my entry into this months Painting DM. 




I tried some OSL on the power coils in the bottom but im not that happy with the outcome. anybody with a bit more experience in the field is more than welcome to give me some pointers.


----------



## Iraqiel

Wow, that's a glossy red you've achieved there swede! How did you get that? As far as the coils go, i thought they were recoil shock absorbers. have you tried putting a blue led there to see the colouration effects against the rest of the model?


----------



## SwedeMarine

Iraqiel said:


> Wow, that's a glossy red you've achieved there swede! How did you get that? As far as the coils go, i thought they were recoil shock absorbers. have you tried putting a blue led there to see the colouration effects against the rest of the model?


the red shine is actually because the model was still drying from the varnish i use. As for the coils i guess the could also be shock absorbers. now that you mention it. I wanted to try a little something different and get a few different paints on this this. But as far as putting an LED there no i havent although i now see why i should. I will have to try and see if i can go back and adjust the lighting to be a bit more accurate. The gun base and column should also have the light on it which it lacks completely. Ill retake the pics in a bit better light at some point tomorrow if i can as well.


----------



## Tawa

I'll be watching that ship closely :good:


----------



## mrknify

Could you do a back lit photo of the underside, its fairly dark there.

Thanks.


----------



## Iraqiel

Sure mate; i didn't mean to be overly critical, i think you've done a pretty nice job overall.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Iraqiel said:


> Sure mate; i didn't mean to be overly critical, i think you've done a pretty nice job overall.


I prefer overly critical to nothign at all. How else would i get any better 

MrKinfy ill try and get a better pic for you.
@Tawa the cannon on this thing are so incerdibly small!i im afraid ive already messed up so many times (i really havent its all in my heard)


----------



## Tha Tall One

That ship is awesome! Will you use it in any game, or is it just for show? I hope it doesn't sink just after it's finished! :wink:


----------



## Tawa

I've not built anything like that for a good 10-12 years so I'm really looking forwards to seeing it progress. You'll do fine with the cannons :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Tha Tall One said:


> That ship is awesome! Will you use it in any game, or is it just for show? I hope it doesn't sink just after it's finished! :wink:


This is a display only im afraid. Once I have the rigging and the sails set up I wont be able to pick the model up for fear of breaking it. not to mention ive only spent about 24 hours of work in total on it so far making sure everything is correct with what has already been assembled. 
@Tawa The cannons on the Deck are literally thinner than half a mechanical pencil lead and made out of very bendy plastic. They literally terrify me. But on the positive side i haven't done anything like this in 10-12 years either so i thought it'd be an interesting diversion. If it goes well I also have and M2A2 ODS Bradley (which I plan to model after the one i got Blown up in In Iraq), and I want to get a model of the NX-01 Enterprise as well. Who would have figured that miniature wargaming would make me a better modeler?


----------



## SwedeMarine

And i feel its only appropriate that my 1000th post goes here as well :so_happy:


----------



## Tha Tall One

I thought so, but as I'm getting into naval battles with warhammer fantasy and have recently been part of some large scale historical battles, I could already imagine you pushing a whole fleet of those sweet ships across the table. A shame it's so fragile. Still an awesome model though, with a great historical background! Looking forward to seeing it finished.
And congratulations on the roundiness of your post count.


----------



## Tawa

SwedeMarine said:


> The cannons on the Deck are literally thinner than half a mechanical pencil lead and made out of very bendy plastic. They literally terrify me. But on the positive side i haven't done anything like this in 10-12 years either so i thought it'd be an interesting diversion.


Sounds like a bit of fun :laugh:



SwedeMarine said:


> If it goes well I also have and M2A2 ODS Bradley (which I plan to model after the one i got Blown up in In Iraq


This however, _doesn't_ sound like fun :no:



SwedeMarine said:


> And i feel its only appropriate that my 1000th post goes here as well :so_happy:


Whoo! Drinks are on Swede! :drinks:


----------



## Iraqiel

SwedeMarine said:


> which I plan to model after the one i got Blown up in In Iraq


Modeled before or after? Glad you came back despite mate.

Congratulations on the thousandth post!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Iraqiel said:


> Modeled before or after? Glad you came back despite mate.
> 
> Congratulations on the thousandth post!


Thanks! I haven't thought of which yet? I kinda want to do justice to the old girl. I had the same vehicle for close to 3 years


----------



## Nacho libre

Congrats on that build mate, I tried (and failed) to build a wooden b-52 bomber and ended up throwing in the towel. well done.

also, nice one on reaching 1000 posts mate. For the love of talos why do i need to be 70 ish post away from that mark.


----------



## SwedeMarine

MOAR PICS!

So here we go again. gotten alot of painting done in the last day (not enough to warrant pics however).
but the big update is that the Ship which will be henceforth known simply as "The Ship" is coming alone nicely. I figured Id give a scale shot so you guys can see the kinds of detail that Im having to work with here. Note the size of the cannons i was referring to earlier. This is the reason they terrify me. I mean can you just imagine if one of these breaks. How the hell would i scratch build something that small?



and as an added bonus I finally decided to get some Objective Markers done. All credit to @neferhet for this one. he gave me a really simple idea which I took a bit further. so thanks for that mate. Mind you this is still not ready for base coating but it will give a good general idea of what the final products will look like.

PILE-O-NADES!!!

What the Loc-Nar leaves behind

It Ate Jenkins! and Supply Drop

Message Relay and Fallen Honors


These were actually quite fun and i expect to do some cleaning up on them tonight and hopefully have them and my next unit ready for base-coating in time for the Army Painting challenge kickoff for August. I'm finally going to be tackling my centurion squad that i have had sitting on the shelf for 8 months.


----------



## neferhet

I love the carnivorous plant! 
That ship has an amazind detail for its scal, btw..thread carefully!!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

I really like those objective markers. I need to put some together myself and those look pretty simple to do.


----------



## SwedeMarine

iamtheeviltwin said:


> I really like those objective markers. I need to put some together myself and those look pretty simple to do.


They are!. i raided my bits boxes for random parts and literally just threw them together.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Only a quick update tonight. The masts are up and now is time to work on the rigging. And why did I decide to model the entire sip with the gun ports open!!!!
 minor work on assembling the centurions. Sigh. I just want to get those guys done. I hate working with those models. They take forever when you have OCD.


----------



## Blackadder

Let me state for the record that these are beautifully rendered Dreadnoughts.

Going back to the first page that is............ 

All I've had a chance to view so far.


----------



## Iraqiel

*tear in eye* It's... Beautiful! Do you have a scale champagne bottle to break over her bow?


----------



## Archon Grimherald

Love the pile o' nades marker, would definitely explain the sabotaged mysterious objective roll. and that ship, god shes beautiful love it when they run out the guns and strike the colors....ah simpler times


----------



## SwedeMarine

@Blackadder Thanks mate coming from you thats very high praise! hope i can someday come within a tenth of your scratch-building abilites. @Iraqiel As cool as it would be the champagne bottle would literally be the size of a pinhead. But i might be able to think of something else that i can do with it. (no spoilers)  @Archon Grimherald The Pile o Nades is one of my favorites as well. Glad you enjoy the ship i wanted to try something different from working on my typical SM and its definetly helped rekindle some hobby love 

Hopefully over the course of this weekend i will be done with everything and i will be able to get the Basecoats on centurions the markers and the Ship (if i can manage to put on all 100 or so gunports tonight) then its simply a matter of starting to paint. I may have to invest in alot more washes or (in the case of the ships hull may decided to go with Armypainter quickshade i think it might give the most convincing natural wood effect.


----------



## SwedeMarine

*Help!*

Shes ready for the Detail work!!!!. Ok so i have a few gaps i need to fill but other than that she is ready to start taking coats of paint. Tomorrow ill be basecoating this along with the centurions and the objective markers. and possibly the Bike Captain if i can get the pieces together tonight but there is one major problem



This is the sails that come with the model. and as i think you can tell right away they do not look quite like they are supposed to. So my question for everyone is How the hell can i fix this? its really thin styrene but i have no idea how to even begin fixing this problem if anybody had any idea Please please please give me some 



More updates later tonight after more hobbying


----------



## Archon Grimherald

my suggestion would be measure them all and make actual sails from cloth other than that maybe try putting it heated water seeing if it will become plyable and fix them that way


----------



## fatmantis

as i worked my way through the mountain of posts and pics...you can really see how your painting has improved.
i live the yellow on the imps..not a fan of the grey marines tho..for me a tad boring..but your work is inspiring...keep it up


----------



## SwedeMarine

Archon Grimherald said:


> my suggestion would be measure them all and make actual sails from cloth other than that maybe try putting it heated water seeing if it will become plyable and fix them that way


I thought about that but its would be impractical as i need specific measurements and i need to have the ribbing on the sails there as well to give it an authentic look. But i will try out your hot water idea for sure. 

@fatmantis Thanks for the praise buddy.  I thought the same thing (and everyone kept confusing them for grey knights) which is why i switched to Imperial fists. 

As a kind of random update to the Plog i have this 

This will become a SM captain on a Bike. hes already been through some stages of building and soon he will be ready for final assembly.  In other News The Objectives, Centurions, and the Ship have all been Basecoated. Im going to take a short break from the ship while i gather some supplies then right back onto it. But in the meantime this mean that ... There's more time to work on my SMs! with that being said im still hoping i can finish up what ive started this month. As i have now also gotten it into my head that I want to finish the Drop Pod that i started over a year ago. That will be done by the end of September


----------



## SwedeMarine

Well little progress has been made on anything GW related. I have the Metals and yellow done on the centurions. my biker captain has been put together and it awaiting some GW touches and trying to figure out how i will do his Cloak. (a SM captain Must have a cloak... ITS IN THE CODEX! LOOK IT UP!) however i got some supplies today 

Starting with this:
. 

I may even take the lazy way with my centurions and dip them. I hate them that much. 

However this was a bit of a surprise considering i only ordered 1. 


And finally the one thing that i am most excited to get to work on (No I haven't forgotten about the Ship and the Bradley. Nor my Minis for that matter)


As short lived a series this was it was one of my favorites i wish they would have kept it going. but this is a big model 1:350 scale. So its going to take a little while to put together. Hopefully ill have some Mini updates for you later this week.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Alright guys Finished my Centurion Squad



As some of you may now know im Starting a new army slowly but surely. details can be found here


----------



## SwedeMarine

So i was browsing the forums as im opt to do while at work (Its been really busy here lately which is why i have not been posting up much). and i came across the backlog sections that Moriouce posted up. and i know that Tawa keeps one as well. so i figured why the hell not. I probably shouldn't have done that. I took a look at everything i had and i was floored by how much i actually have to paint so new resolution: buy absolutely nothing else until 85% of this list has been painted. the only excpetion im making is that i need another box of fire warriors . 

Imperial Forces:
40 Tac Marines
1 Drop pod
1 Venerable Dreadnaught
1 Ironclad Dreadnought
3 Razorbacks
2 command squads
15 scouts
10 devastators
1 FW fireraptor gunship
1 Land raider
5 GK Justicars
1 Baneblade
1 Stormtalon
1 Stormeagle

Chaos SM:
25 Chosen
1 Lord
2 Hellbrutes
35 Cultists

Tau:
1 Pirahna
12 Fire warriors
3 Crisis suits
8 Various drones

Lizardmen:
6 ripperdactyl riders
10 temple guard
24 skinks
16 saurus warriors


None of this includes the various kits that i have for conversions and the like. looking at it all right now i am suddenly very very depressed .
it also does not include what i am currently in the process of painting. which includes 
Stealth suits, Carde Fireblade, 6 SM Bikes plus attack Bike, Land raider, Slann Mage Priest, SM Chapter Master, Captain Lysander. 8 Plauge marines, 25 cultists, Helldrake and helbrute.

This is the latest Update i have which was taken 2 months ago. the Bikes are assembled and complete and just need final touch ups. I have also been working on my Tau diligently and ill be done with those tonight. So stay tuned.









In non hobby related news my Dumb ass has just signed up for a half marathon in January. the positive of this. including the exercise i'm already doing i've lost over 20lbs since the beginning of august bringing be to a healthy 210 lbs. which is not bad for a dude that 6'3".


----------



## Tawa

SwedeMarine said:


> In non hobby related news my Dumb ass has just signed up for a half marathon in January


Rather you than me mate. I'm so out of shape these days I couldn't run to the fucking fridge :laugh:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Right so almost 8 months now since I actually did an update to this Plog. And it’s been an interesting few months for me for sure. As I have muddled my way through boxes of plastic and resin minis I realize that I have not gotten particularly far along in drawing down my backlog (which is now considerable, although nowhere near as bad as Tawas). This is due to several things. Mostly it's because of a lack of interest. While I still love the hobby it has honestly gotten a bit tedious for me so I decided to take a little bit of a rest. And honestly it did me good only focusing on the Army Challenge and not worrying about anything else. So with this in mind here’s what’s been cooking for me.

First up I have a new hobby area. It is in an idea location to enjoy TV or movies while hobbying. And because I’m not sharing the household with anyone (unless you count the cat) it’s not a big hindrance to anyone. Just plan on getting a swiveling chair and I’m good to go. 










Hobby wise this is still what I have left to take care of. This also includes terrain and single minis as well as several BFG ships and escorts that are works in progress. 









And I am adding a new librarian to my force. (While I’m working on other projects as well). This will be my focus this month but I will be striping and repainting some of my tanks in the coming months. Mainly my rhinos but eventually all of my vehicles will be redone. This Librarian WIP has a wrist mounted Plasma pistol and a force Staff/sword/lance depending on how I want to run him. I still have some GS work I want to do. (I noticed I had not covered the gap between the plasma pistols.)









And the future? Well that really remains to be seen. I have gotten a bit bored with painting Space marines but I’ve not been particularly excited to work on my Tau either. I think I may delve into fantasy and work some on my Lizards or even start a brand new army. Thinking either Chaos Daemons or Vampire Counts. I’ve also take some inspiration from our beloved Blackadder and I will be starting the long arduous process of scratch building a land raider Achilles. (This will be several months in the works so don’t expect me to post this up anytime soon). I also have my Fire Raptor Gunship that needs to be built and painted. It is a wonderful model but I am still scared to death of working on it (despite having done my contemptor with relative ease). 

This leaves me at the end of my ramblings. I expect this year will hold more updates to this section as I work along. However I will be trying to put up a Major update resplendent with pics and background every week to try and keep things consistent. Who knows it may even help inspire me to push upwards and onwards (or at least get off my lazy ass and get some minis painted).


----------



## CLT40k

Hey, pick up a natural light... I use this http://www.ott-lite.com/


----------



## Iraqiel

Welcome back! 

Good to have a break? It's worth remembering sometimes that this is, ultimately, a hobby. It's ok to burn out and then rekindle the interest every now and then.


----------



## The Gunslinger

SwedeMarine said:


> [/URL]
> 
> As short lived a series this was it was one of my favorites i wish they would have kept it going. but this is a big model 1:350 scale. So its going to take a little while to put together. Hopefully ill have some Mini updates for you later this week.


I had that, atleest im pretty sure it was the same model, either way, YAY!!!

I may still have it somewhere actually.


----------



## SwedeMarine

CLT40k said:


> Hey, pick up a natural light... I use this http://www.ott-lite.com/


Thanks for the suggestion. i will look into something like this as it would be very useful to me



Iraqiel said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Good to have a break? It's worth remembering sometimes that this is, ultimately, a hobby. It's ok to burn out and then rekindle the interest every now and then.


My thoughts exactly. I love the hobby but its nice to get a break and focus on some other stuff for a while. but i think my hobby desire has been sufficiently rekindled 



The Gunslinger said:


> I had that, atleest im pretty sure it was the same model, either way, YAY!!!
> 
> I may still have it somewhere actually.


Its a massive model that i cant wait to put together. Ive learned so much more by doing Minis that i feel I can once again do model aircraft and such justice finally.


----------



## Nordicus

CLT40k said:


> Hey, pick up a natural light... I use this http://www.ott-lite.com/


I'll snatch this little advice as well - Thanks!


----------



## Kreuger

I use an OTT light and a 100 watt lamp on my desk. I'd recommend them.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Good to see that you're back Swede. I think everyone has a bit of hobby burnout now and then. I only started my white panthers because I was fed up painting orks and now I'm sorely wishing that I hadn't picked an army with so much pure white as a main colour. I think switching to something completely different is definitely the way to go, put your unfinished marines in well labelled take away containers and have a crack at some space ships you'll feel so much better.


----------



## SwedeMarine

So time for my first weekly update. Already a step ahead of my old way of doing this as I actually have this update planned out. Ha! Thanks to you guys for the comments and encouragement. Its good to get the moral support once in a while  Anyways here we go.

Lucky for me I have close neighbors and good friends who are into this hobby as well. So we often get together for a hobby night or games. This week we opted to get some hobbying done. I spent the night working on my Librarian and finally doing some more work on my Plague Marines (which have been ignored for the past year). Rob spent the night cleaning mold lines off his carnifex scything talons while Kris, Rob’s wife, spent the time working on some night lords outriders. It’s worth noting that Kris is Very Very Very Very good with a brush. I have asked if she’d be interested in letting me put up some of her work on here and she seemed open to the idea so hopefully I can get some pictures up of her collection soon. Also worth noting is that she does do commissions but I’m going to leave it up to her whether or not she will advertise the fact on Heresy. Kris paints and models while Rob plays. His Tyranid Project is our collaborative effort to get him to finally paint some models as his current night lord army was hand painted by Kris. . 










In other news a cat walked by my patio this weekend and this was Ryokos’ reaction to it. If you’re wondering yes she’s named after that Ryoko. 










And that was all the hobbying I had time for this last week until last night. I finally got some more layers on the Libby and I think I finally got the armor down right. Now it’s just to paint around everything to. Final stage from last night was to do all the washes so they can dry out overnight and I can start picking out details tomorrow after work. 

















As I said earlier I have been getting a little discouraged with the hobby and as such I’ve decided to switch it up. While I’ll still be working on my marines I also decided to bust out my Goliath Gang from Necromunda and start working on them. This is just going to be the leader and needless to say he’s still a WIP. But I also got my first BFG ship done! An IF Strike Cruiser. It was slot of fun to paint and different from what I normally work on. I decided that since I was done with this I would work on some escorts namely the Hunter class escorts. My fleet as it stands right now consists of 1x Battle Barge (Needs to be stripped), 1x Strike Cruiser, 6x Gladius Frigates, and 4x Hunter class Escorts. Also in my possession is a Blackstone Fortress. I am eagerly awaiting the arrival of another much larger fleet. I also have a few Chaos cruisers so I might even be able to convince a friend of mine to play a game or two. But who am I kidding? 


























With all of that said I’m hoping to get more done this week. If I can get the Libby done then it would be a huge relief. Next up for the army painting challenge I may switch back to my Tau and do some Crisis suits. But considering I still have a piranha I need to finish who knows when I’ll get to that. Not to mention my fire warriors. I’m also going to attempt to finish my vindicator which has been sitting around at about 70% completion for the better part of 8 months. So all of this plus various little side projects here and there to keep me hobby focused seems like a lot. These side projects will take the form of random pieces of scenery no bigger than 3x3. It seems like a good way to keep me focused on working towards my goal (eliminate my Backlog) and help control my hobby ADHD. And on that note folks it’s time for me to end this week’s update. Let’s see how much of this I’ll actually be able to get done in a week


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sweed that Libby is looking real good! 
How do you shade your yellow?


----------



## SwedeMarine

QUOTE=DaisyDuke;2047162]Sweed that Libby is looking real good! 
How do you shade your yellow?[/QUOTE]
Thanks Daisy im pretty happy with it myself. My yellow is very simple. There’s a Quick tutorial HERE if you want to check out the REALLY quick and easy way. But now I use a white undercoat, then fuegan orange, dry brush Averland Sunset, followed by Flash Gitz, this gives me much deeper colors in the orange and a nice shade. Once you’ve added the highlights and the glaze the entire model comes together very nicely.

So two very cool things today (call this a mini update)
First up my fleet reinforcements have finally arrived. I’ve got enough now to make a sizeable fleet. 










Massive Thank you to @Nordicus for this signed copy of End of Atonement which is still probably one of if not the best album I’ve bought in a long time.


----------



## Stormxlr

Did you get your BFG of ebay? I always wanted to have a nice fleet


----------



## The Gunslinger

SwedeMarine said:


> So two very cool things today (call this a mini update)
> First up my fleet reinforcements have finally arrived. I’ve got enough now to make a sizeable fleet.


I see you got them then 

I look forward to seeing how you repaint them


----------



## SwedeMarine

Stormxlr said:


> Did you get your BFG of ebay? I always wanted to have a nice fleet


Actually bought them from a member here who offered to sell them. I jumped on the opportunity to snag them when it was given.


----------



## SwedeMarine

The Gunslinger said:


> I see you got them then
> 
> I look forward to seeing how you repaint them


As do I. Theyre goingbto take some love to get back into fighting shape but ive got plenty to give to these models.


----------



## Nordicus

SwedeMarine said:


> Massive Thank you to @Nordicus for this signed copy of End of Atonement which is still probably one of if not the best album I’ve bought in a long time.


My pleasure man - I'm glad you like the album! :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Another week, another update! Varying amounts of hobbying were done this week. Mostly painting up that one single Librarian. (I swear it takes me forever to paint one mini.) But he is finally finished and I think he turned out alright. I could have spent a few more hours on various things but in the end I just don’t have the patience to do so. Plus I want to start with my newest project already. I tried a new basing method thanks to a recommendation by @Ratvan. I like the result but I’m not sure if I’ll keep this method as it does require a bit extra work. Then again….. Considering I described everything in our hobby that looks good I think I just made up my mind: P. 


































All of my Saturday was unfortunately taken up by a dire need to have a working air conditioner in the next coming months. (You try living in South Florida during summer with no A/C). So I had the car apart and was replacing several parts of the cooling system (not touching the compressor however). Altogether I saved 700$ USD by doing the work myself with just 100$ spent on parts. To be fair I did also take 3 hours longer than a mechanics shop would have. 










I had a chance to do a little work on my Goliath leader over the week though. I decided to build a support arm for the power fist as it looked very big and bulky for him to lift on his own. That and a rudimentary power cable and the effect is complete. Now I just have to figure out how I want to model on his boltgun. I was thinking either a sling down the side or in a holster over the shoulder. Thoughts?


















I have always been a Gamer of some sort and recently I have found myself being drawn back towards computer gaming. I will always love my console games but I’ve always been a PC gamer at heart. On release day I picked up the remastered edition of Homeworld (which basically set the standard for a lot of modern space games.) Having never played the original it took me a while to get used to how to move my ships but I think I’m finally getting a hang of it. 
By the way if any of you are on Steam or Xbox Live and would like to add me feel free. I’m usually on during the evenings playing some Supreme Commander 2 or Diablo 3. 
Steam name is : mr.wigglez5
Xbox Live: wW MrWigglez Ww
And last but not least we get to this month’s project. Which will be my entry into the Army painting challenge of this month. It will be my Storm Raven. I’ve been wanting to finish this model for a good while now and I’m finally ready to take on that challenge. I’ve got some airbrush supplies I’ve got to stock up on but other than that I’m ready to get cracking. @Tawa here is my before pic. 










That leaves me with naught but parting words. I apologize for getting a little off topic but I will likely continue the tradition with random segues and interludes as they help keep me focused on the actual hobby itself. (Helps give perspective so to say.) I always appreciate any input you guys (and gals) have. Whether it’s good or bad. See you next week heretics (just kidding I’ll still be lurking and posting during the week.)

Edit: looking through this its painfully obvious i still need to get a better camera


----------



## cirs85

SwedeMarine said:


> I was thinking either a sling down the side or in a holster over the shoulder. Thoughts?


Sling, with the boltgun on his back, so you dont have to hide any detail in the front!


----------



## Tawa

SwedeMarine said:


> Tawa, here is my before pic.


:good:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Oh yeah! Its Monday time for another update!!!!..... Wait… Crap! Its Tuesday isn’t it? Well here’s the good news in any case. I have managed to get the Stormraven primed and working on the basecoats. I am using very thin paint to try and build up the layers as my airbrushing is being impeded by the weather outside and I do not wish to wait on this project. I’m actually quite excited to finish this as I’m taking my time but at the same time trying a few new techniques. This will be the first vehicle I really try my hand at weathering on (That’s going to be a fun process). I’m also planning on painting the glass instead of painting the interior of the cockpit and leaving the glass. This method will require extensive research and I will borrow (read: shamelessly steal) some techniques from my betters in this aspect. Now I know a few of you are wondering; why go this route? And my answer is simple! I am awful at supergluing the canopy together without smearing the glue all over it. So instead of having a white fingerprinted stained frosted window looking effect I’m just going to go in and paint the thing. I have absolutely no pictures of any of this however so you will all just have to take my word for it. 

Moving on I mentioned earlier (or maybe I didn’t I’m not too sure) that I have an interest in the Land Raider Achilles. However I did not want to pick up a FW model so what does this mean? It means I have to build my own! Yay…… oh wait! I suck at scratch building.  Nevertheless I’m not going to get discouraged by this and I will have a proper go at it. I have already started with some rudimentary fixes on the model that I picked up on eBay for cheap. Such as …… gluing three pieces of plasticard to the back of where the lights should be so I can build lights…… yeah this isn’t going to end well for me is it? Alright anyways this is just the small stuff (the really small stuff). My problem has always and will likely always be in the planning stage. I know what I want to do but I have no idea on how to get there. This is really a big problem as it seems I’m always trying to do something clever but I don’t have the skills to accomplish it. I will admit I have gotten better but I’m still not close to many of you. And that’s fine with me. After all that was part of why I joined heresy 2 years ago. So that I could watch and learn and enjoy all the great tutorials. Anyways before I get too much off topic back to the Achilles.
I’m planning on building something akin to a thunder fire cannon but I may not make it the same style for several reasons. First off, it’s very difficult to get a good circle in plasticard using shite equipment and I don’t want to go out and spend the money on the better stuff. So instead I need to come up with an alternative and I’m sketching out some ideas in my spare time. This will be the easy part however. As the land raider I bought did not come with doors I will have to fabricate those as well as fabricate the armor that is typically found on an Achilles. I also need to figure out what the hell I’m going to do with the bottom of the mini. It seems the previous owner though that battle damage and scratches on the bottom of a tank look REEEEAAAALLLLLLLLYYYYYY cool. Hence the picture below. I’m thinking about creating some extra armor on the outside to Bulk the tank up and that would cover the scratches nicely. 








Somebody REALLY likes battle damage (not me, at least, not this much). 









Continuing in my short tradition of Segueing into something non hobby related I present to you: Garfield!








This little guy was living underneath a pallet of tiles in our receiving area. This last Friday we decided that he should finally be given either to a shelter (no kill) or see if any of the staff would like to take him. As it turns out he didn’t want to go. After a short chase he jumped into an employee’s car and managed to crawl up into the engine and firmly lodge himself behind the front passenger headlight. After several minutes of dismantling the area around the poor little guy we managed to get a hold of him. When he finally came out he was scared to death but after a very short while he calmed down and is now living happily with one of our employees. 

As this week has flown by I have realized that I need to step it up if I’m to finish this month’s challenge. I know I have already completed the army painting challenge but I’d still like to follow through with it as it has been the single reason I have managed to get things painted. It’s also worth mentioning I have a predator and a dreadnought soaking in Simple Green (the Smell of Clean) right now waiting for me to take a brush to them. I will be stripping and repainting several of my tanks but the land speeders and my already painted marines will stay exactly how they are as they are the easiest to replace. Plus I still want a few examples of my work floating around. Hopefully by next week I’ll be able to showcase some more progress but for now this is all I have for you guys.

Edit: I was going to change my thread title but it appears in not allowed to do so anymore. I guess ill have to ask a mod for help?


----------



## Iraqiel

Ah yes, there is an achilles in my gaming group in a very similar state, where it has been for rather a long time sadly. Or perhaps not so sadly, I only have so many things that can damage an armour 14 all around demolisher!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Well it’s been about 2 weeks since my last update and I blame Steam. I have recently purchased Total War: Shogun 2 and have been playing it nonstop for the last week and a half. It is in my opinion a marvelous game. And the multiplayer campaign makes it even better. But enough blathering on about a video game. 

Storm raven is coming along. Slowly but surely it is getting closer and closer to completion. Large models leave me absolutely drained after a few hours of painting however and it is for this reason why I’m so slow with getting them game worthy. But I have the yellow completely done. And I’ve got the metallic areas mostly done. Trim pieces have also been painted and now I am in the process of doing touchups along the entire thing where I got a little sloppy with my paints  but for what it’s worth I am very happy with how this is coming out. Using ultra-thin paints really helps with consistency on the layers and the drying time is reduced so I can basically keep going indefinitely. 
































The base is also being worked and hopefully will look good. I decided that a few Ork Trukk parts would be appropriate strewn about. Here’s a few WIP shots in various stages of completion. 
















I’m a little stumped as to how I’m going to paint the windows. I know there are a few good ways to do it as I’ve seen both @Iraqiel and @Moriouce do it on their minis but their canopies aren’t exactly flat like mine. So I’ve come up with this as an idea and would Very much appreciate input from ALL of you heretics out there with how you think this will work. (Please be critical as I intend on doing all my future flyers like this and want to get good at it). This is still a general idea (I was impatient between layers and I didn’t thin the paints any so this is the gist.)








Ok so I lied about being done talking about video games. Kind of. As I mentioned last time I decided to go out and buy myself a new computer but instead of buying a pre-built unit I opted to build my own and I’m still quite pleased with the results. This was my first experience with building a computer and I learned quite a few useful things. For one, once I figure out how to assemble to components it goes quicker. This being my first time it took me 3 hours to build and another hour to figure out why it didn’t want to boot up (I had forgotten to plug in the power to the actual motherboard). But this whole process also helped me fall in love with PC gaming again. From Shogun 2, to Supreme commander, to Civilization, to name a few I realize that console games (while lot of fun) will never be able to compare to computer games (strategy games on a console? Not likely. Sure it’s been done but not a seamless port)









And finally this weekend saw lots of models getting the Simple Green treatment. Kept a little bit of nail polish remover (acetone free) to handle some of the tough spots. (Incidentally the Vodka helped as well) soon to be getting new coats of paint? A rhino / predator and dreadnaught. See you next time heretics.


----------



## Dorns Legacy

Nice you built a pc just in time for 2 40k games being released this year 

Eternal Crusade......
https://www.eternalcrusade.com/

and Dark Nexus Arena.....
https://www.darknexusarena.com/


----------



## Siskin

Hi there, 
I have been long gone from the forum and it took me a while to look through Your Plog. I really like what you have been doing! Especially the yellow it is turning up really crisp, good job. I appreciate also the add-ons about your extra-hobby interests.

The base is coming up nicely.



SwedeMarine said:


> I’m a little stumped as to how I’m going to paint the windows. I know there are a few good ways to do it as I’ve seen both @Iraqiel and @Moriouce do it on their minis but their canopies aren’t exactly flat like mine. So I’ve come up with this as an idea and would Very much appreciate input from ALL of you heretics out there with how you think this will work. (Please be critical as I intend on doing all my future flyers like this and want to get good at it). This is still a general idea (I was impatient between layers and I didn’t think the paints any so this is the gist.)


I would take the principal of your idea but with a twist:
As the windows in front of storm raven consists of two parts I would rotate the project upside down with the brightest corner on top left or right. This would allow you to highlight nicely the lower part of the "windshield" of the vehicle from both sides with a little shading in both corners. This way you can make the "brake" between two surfaces pop up nicely. Maybe even try to wet blend the layers on the "windshield" - I use glycerin to do so.

I hope that the description is clear enough , hope it helps you make your mind.
I will be keeping a close eye on this Plog - looking forward to next updates.


----------



## Moriouce

I think you idea will work great on flat windows. Give it a testrun.


----------



## Iraqiel

Hey Swede, I think that your idea will work great. When I was painting my canopies I wanted to really get a feeling of the glass being transparent over a darkened interior, so I tried things like putting light grey horizontal slashes or contour conforming lines over parts before applying the gloss coat. 

I was doing that because I wanted to have a very sheer layer effect, and mostly because it seemed an easy way of what people who can actually draw and paint do, like this:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Siskin said:


> Hi there,
> I have been long gone from the forum and it took me a while to look through Your Plog. I really like what you have been doing! Especially the yellow it is turning up really crisp, good job. I appreciate also the add-ons about your extra-hobby interests.
> 
> 
> I hope that the description is clear enough , hope it helps you make your mind.
> I will be keeping a close eye on this Plog - looking forward to next updates.


Thanks for the compliments  I figured i would do something a little different and im glad people are enjoying it.

So just a tiny update tonight with the Stormraven. The yellow continues to be layered over and over to tidy up mistakes. but what im really excited for is this 









Im pretty happy with how this turned out but id like your thoughts please. Its not 100% yet (the final layer will be Ardcoat to give it some shine. and i need to tidy up a little bit but overall i'm very happy with the results.


----------



## Iraqiel

SwedeMarine said:


> this


Mate that is looking fair dinkum swanky. Great work!


----------



## DaisyDuke

That's looking great Swede. Give yourself a cookie


----------



## Nordicus

SwedeMarine said:


> Im pretty happy with how this turned out but id like your thoughts please.


As always, your yellows are top notch - Once I have to do something with yellow, I need to pick your brain as to how you do it.

I must admit though, the window loooks a bit too cartoonish for me, compared to the rest of the miniature so far. You have a realistic looking metal and chassis, but the window itself looks a bit too much like a painting. In particular the stars you've done to simulate reflections.

Maybe the gloss will help. Otherwise you could take some inspirations from this tutorial:
http://willkempartschool.com/how-to-paint-glass-reflections-with-acrylics-part-3-of-3/

I'm sorry to burst the bubble, as I know how goddamn hard it can be to paint something like this. I hope the above gives some input though!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Nordicus said:


> As always, your yellows are top notch - Once I have to do something with yellow, I need to pick your brain as to how you do it.
> 
> I must admit though, the window loooks a bit too cartoonish for me, compared to the rest of the miniature so far. You have a realistic looking metal and chassis, but the window itself looks a bit too much like a painting. In particular the stars you've done to simulate reflections.
> 
> Maybe the gloss will help. Otherwise you could take some inspirations from this tutorial:
> http://willkempartschool.com/how-to-paint-glass-reflections-with-acrylics-part-3-of-3/
> 
> I'm sorry to burst the bubble, as I know how goddamn hard it can be to paint something like this. I hope the above gives some input though!


No worries about the yellows ill be here to help ya 

I was worried about that as well but i think ive come up with a way to fix it. ihave to fix some imperfections anyways and if i tidy everything up they should come together better. I dont mind the cartoony look a bit myself i just dont want them completely over the top. id rather take honest critisism than false praise any day


----------



## dutchy1982

Just had a lovely hour reading your plog. I don't know how I've missed it before! Your work is amazing.


----------



## Siskin

Hi, 

sorry I had no time to answer in time. Again yellow is great, I would have to agree with Nordicus about the stars, i like how it looks no the sides!
I know that I am repeating myself but using wet blending would really benefit the effect you are after, also I have the impression that the paint was a tad thick - try watering it down a bit more and you should have a smoother finish!
I myself went with all black canopies on my fireprisms - sometimes my lazy side grabs hold of me .

Waiting for the next update!

Siskin


----------



## SwedeMarine

Guess its been about 2 years since i last posted anything on Heresy. Been slwoly working my way back into the hobby (though not as fast as some would like me to). Will have some new pics and update within a week or so.


----------



## Kreuger

@SwedeMarine welcome back dude! Looking forward to what you have in the backlog.


----------



## Iraqiel

Hey Swede, welcome back man! 

Looking forward to seeing what you've been up to in your absence from Heresy!


----------



## SwedeMarine

So Heresy, What have you all been up to these last few years?
Its good to know coming back that many of the older guys and gals are still around and to those who are new and I don't know yet hopefully I will get to know you. 

So its been about 2 years since i was active on heresy last. I've painted I'a few minis in that time but honestly my heart wasn't in it. Age of Sigmar killed any love I had for the hobby after making collecting Lizardmen pointless (just an opinion stating a reason for my absence NOT a reason to start an argument over a system i know other enjoy). 
But I have finally begun ever so slowly to remember why I loved the Hobby in the first place. It wasn't because i enjoy the game but rather the minis and that is now why I'm slowly coming back to working on my Imperial fists as well as a Small Nid army. 

What have I been up to since I left you ask? well..... I'm finally finishing up my first degree and starting work on my second (Langues and Linguistics as well as English). I've managed to move even further out of Miami which is a blessing and if things go well I may very well move back to Europe in the coming years. I have made a new and fantastic group of friends that i can honestly say have saved my sanity more than I give them credit for. I've made forays into Shadowrun and DnD and found that i enjoy both systems immensely. Ive ran a Half and a full marathon and began to work outwith gusto. And the latest thing in my life would be my newfound relationship with one of the most amazing women I've ever met. She is showing an ACTIVE interest in starting an army of her own and getting into playing AND her daughter seems to be interested in the hobby as well.

But lets face it you guys didn't come here to listen to me drone on about how great my life is, or how happy i am with my new girl, (immensely by the way, thanks for asking :grin: ). 
This is my DnD rouge that im working on as i dont like ANY of the minis offered by any company. He is a mismash of Dark Eldar and and fantasy Elven parts along with the obvious greenstuff. Hes definetly not my typical mini (note the distinct lack of Power Armor)


More along the lines of what Is more in line is this WIP shot of my newest contemptor. ive done very little beyone the base colors for this guy for good reason. 


Finally is the Contemptor base which is why the main body hasnt been painted as much as it could have been. I really wanted something a bit more elaborate for thsi base and i think ive nailed it but you guys decide once ive got the final product all together. 


Im going to leave it right here for now folks. Updated wont be on a schedule as i dont think id be able to stick with one but there will be updates for sure.


----------



## Kreuger

Hey man, that sounds great! Congrats on the positive life direction. And welcome back to the hobby. 

As you've observed, our raft of regulars has largely persevered. A little addition and a little attrition. We're still the quirky small town of warhammer forums.


----------



## thebuilder

Love the "oh shit" look on the eldar's face!


----------



## Iraqiel

Wow mate, looking awesome. That's a great base!


----------



## SwedeMarine

OK guys for real this time around. I'm going to stop lurking around and actually start posting work I've done again. :grin2: maybe.... Just got my new work space set up and I've started cranking out minis again ( I'm still rusty from prolonged periods of not doing anything hobby related). So whats on my Bench right now? well ill show ya!

First up as my way of coming back in I've put these Primaris Marines into the APC (don't care if there's only 2 months left its worth the effort and will help me get back into the swing of minis again). 









But i haven't been slacking entirely! Playing a friend of mine i realized my army needed some more Omph when it comes to killing big things (namely Tyranids). so i went and started working on a devastator squad I had laying around. And im pretty happy with the (almost finished result). but ive got to admit relearning how thin my paints need to be and how i used to do my other minis is definitely left me with a few head-scratching moments. Anyways here is the Nearly Finished result










And as an added Bonus I am slowy but surely growing my own army of Nids. and the added genestealer cults along with them. but here is my experimental paint scheme for them. Personally im a huge fan but what do you guys think? Mind you ive still got details to touch up.









And that it for this update. As for life changes I've made a Major one recently. My fiance and I finally moved out of Florida and to Washington State (if there are any of you heretics on here that live in the Seattle Everett area please let me know). The fiance I mentioned is indeed the same girl mentioned in my last post so I must be doing something correct. She hasn't made the leap into Warhammer yet and I don't think she will but shes enough of a nerd in other ways for me to not care . I'll have another update within the next two days or so once I've gotten the devastators finished. :victory:


----------



## ntaw

Digging that yellow, a Devastator squad will go a long way against bugs! 

I did a double take when I saw that tiny Nid, but then I realized it was the reverse of what I've been planning for the Genestealers from the Space Hulk game. Good colour choices! What have you done to get those results?


----------



## SwedeMarine

@ntaw Its a base coat of white. Then shaded using Druchii Violet. Followed by a drybrush of Dechala Lilac. Although i think a drybrush of Genestealer purple first may be in order to give it some more depth. The chest is slaanesh grey. All of the spiky bitz, claws and chitin were done using a base of Rhinox hide the followed with Snakebite Leather. I dont know what paint they replaced Snakebite Leather with but any ligther brown should do the trick. and I painted in short upward strokes from the edge of the plate moving towards the center leaving it intentionally uneven. Might give it a wash with sepia to see how everything ties together and if i do ill post the results for you to take a look at.


----------



## arthur.bobany

I like the tyranids color scheme, but I think you should try a larger model to figure out what tertiary colors you'll be using for spot details and such. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwedeMarine

arthur.bobany said:


> try a larger model to figure out what tertiary colors you'll be using for spot details and such.


I'd love to be able to do that and I may just go out and get a carnifex or some Hive Guard to try it out but with a closet full of unpainted space marines I don't want to get bogged down with Tyranids. For the moment they serve as the occasional distraction when I'm tired of painting power armor. Which also reminds me i need to start a backlog on here so I can stay current.


----------



## SwedeMarine

So I goofed... and then I panicked and cut off way more than i was intending to... and now i have no idea how to fix this. Green stuff is always a possibility but im awful at it, anyone have any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## ntaw

SwedeMarine said:


> Green stuff is always a possibility but im awful at it


Maybe now is the time to get better with it :laugh: I'm not sure there's another way out of that. What has made working with GS difficult before?


----------



## SwedeMarine

ntaw said:


> What hasn't made working with GS difficult before?


 Fixed that for you.... I really dont have the patience to wait till its fully cured. thats my biggest problem.


----------



## ntaw

You could do some sort of flat and thick coupling to minimize on the detail needed for the fix, like a rectangle of a sort that side A goes into and side B comes out of. As for waiting for it to cure, I hear you. I often try to have a few things on the go at a time (not hard with this hobby) so that I can set it down and immerse my hobby attentions elsewhere.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Don't know if this will help, but I used (bush wacker) strimmer chord on this power fist conversion, it's quite malleable and comes in different thickness. 

It's good to see your stuff again.


----------



## SwedeMarine

DaisyDuke said:


> Don't know if this will help, but I used (bush wacker) strimmer chord on this power fist conversion, it's quite malleable and comes in different thickness.
> 
> It's good to see your stuff again.


Thanks its nice to be working on minis again! Unfortunately you've been struck with the same photo bucket BS that the rest of us have so i cant see the image


----------



## SwedeMarine

Another Saturday done and I've got an update! Third company has finally recieved some much needed reinforcements in the fight against the filthy Xenos and the traitorous Heretics. Some Grav cannon and Las cannon goodnes along with a missle launcher for good measure. Along with the weapons the welcome five brothers as full marines along with a veterans promotion to brother sergeant.



But they are not alone. they are joined by the first wave of Primaris marines of original stock. They have been dormant for millennia and have finally been awakened by Cawl to serve their chapter once more.


The Sentinels of Terra begin their slow methodical return to war.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here it is
View attachment 959985522

Bit of a poo pic, I'll get a better one but you should get the idea.


----------



## SwedeMarine

DaisyDuke said:


> Bit of a poo pic, I'll get a better one but you should get the idea.


I dont know how but somehow i completely missed this post. Thats a great idea though and ill have to give it a go sometime. 

I managed to finish my first batch of Primaris Marines as well, and im very happy with how they turned out especially considering how quickly i got them done.

I think a paradigm shift for how I paint is in order. Where once upon a time I would focus on only a specific set of minis at a time I now think that having two or three painting projects going at the same time might be the best solution. It helps if those projects are from different armies as well. Ive found that breaking up the tedium of painting one type of figure with another, especially if it has a completely different style to it helps quite a bit. 

Ive been working on writing up my backlog but I'm nowhere near finished with it yet but suffice to say its quite a few minis. but here's whats on the painting bench for this month. This Vindicator has been sitting idle for years with no paint on it and i figured it was time to fix that. This will be the first fully painted tank ill be able to put into my army as well.


----------



## The Son of Horus

The yellow is looking sharp! Very smooth! Have you thought about adding some more chipping on the shoulder pads, arms, and greaves to match up a little more with how much muck is on the boots? Either way, looking great!


----------



## SwedeMarine

The Son of Horus said:


> The yellow is looking sharp! Very smooth! Have you thought about adding some more chipping on the shoulder pads, arms, and greaves to match up a little more with how much muck is on the boots? Either way, looking great!


I want to but truth be told I have a tendency to go overboard with that stuff. I did on my earlier squads and while they look good it causes the model to become a little too busy. I might try again when I do an actual tactical squad again just to see how the effect holds up. Any tips for not overdoing it? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Son of Horus

Less is definitely more with the weathering. I tend to try to only put one or two scratches tops on any given plate, and focus on the sharpest raised edges-- the elbow, the rims of the shoulder pads, and the top of the hand for the gauntlets. It's also pretty easy to soften up the weathering if it's too harsh with a little bit of powdered pastels-- you just have to seal the model afterwards. I'm also a big fan of Tamiya Weathering Master-- you can just work that stuff into recesses with the makeup sponge they come with, and it leaves a great finish every time.


----------



## Entarion

Primaris looks really great. Yellow is definitely my favourite colour. 

I am using small sponge for weathering my models and fine detail brush for thin strokes for scratches. But I don't have so many options on my black marines.


----------



## SwedeMarine

The Son of Horus said:


> Less is definitely more with the weathering. I tend to try to only put one or two scratches tops on any given plate, and focus on the sharpest raised edges-- the elbow, the rims of the shoulder pads, and the top of the hand for the gauntlets. It's also pretty easy to soften up the weathering if it's too harsh with a little bit of powdered pastels-- you just have to seal the model afterwards. I'm also a big fan of Tamiya Weathering Master-- you can just work that stuff into recesses with the makeup sponge they come with, and it leaves a great finish every time.


Going to give this a try then I've got some of the Tamiya weathering stuff so it would be a good time to give it a go
@Entarion what kind of sponge do you use? 
Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Entarion

Any sponge-like item will do as long as the structure of the sponge is really tiny.


----------



## SwedeMarine

This it totally not hobby related but still cool AF. I have a LOT of fun putting this together.


----------



## Brother Dextus

That does look cool... do you have a link for purchase? I always sort of wanted to make a shuttle with the big orange fuel stores, or a USSR version of what you've got!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Its the Lego Saturn V Kit. Its been sold out on the online store for months. I was lucky to be one of the few that managed to pick one up from my local Lego Store. They sell out REALLY fast despite being a 120$ Kit. You can find them on amazon or ebay but youve got to pay a markup/ Try calling your local store to see if they have any in stock. 


Brother Dextus said:


> That does look cool... do you have a link for purchase? I always sort of wanted to make a shuttle with the big orange fuel stores, or a USSR version of what you've got!


----------

